# Klassenrassen die nicht passen..



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?


Ich finde:

-OrcHexer.
Storytechnisches Chaos, weil Thrall dem Hexentum dank Schamanismus ein Ende gesetzt hat. Normalerweise dürften nur gegnerische Orcs rumhexen. Optisch sehn Roben bei Orcs auch widerlich aus.

-DraeneiSchamane.
Aliens mit Bling-Bling-Totems passen nicht ins Naturschema der Schamanen.
Schamanen bei der Allianz sind sowiso fragwürdig. Am ehesten würden die Nachtelfen dazupassen.

-Blutelf-Paladine
Passt optisch gut, ansonsten nicht.
Mittlerweile unersätzliche Klasse - aber das als einzigen Grund zu wählen, Paladine zur Horde zu packen find ich schlecht.

-GnomKrieger
Sehn einfach unpassend aus.
Hat natürlich was, ein Staubhäufchen tanken zu sehn - aber optisch find ichs blöd.



und ihr?.. (:


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

"-DraeneiSchamane.
Aliens mit Bling-Bling-Totems passen nicht ins Naturschema der Schamanen.
Schamanen bei der Allianz sind sowiso fragwürdig. Am ehesten würden die Nachtelfen dazupassen."

spiel warcraft 3 dann weist du warum ...

die draenei waren mit den orcs in der scherbenwelt und beide haben die klasse schamane erforscht

zu den rest kann ich nix sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArN0LdInI (31. Oktober 2008)

"-OrcHexer.
Storytechnisches Chaos, weil Thrall dem Hexentum dank Schamanismus ein Ende gesetzt hat. Normalerweise dürften nur gegnerische Orcs rumhexen. Optisch sehn Roben bei Orcs auch widerlich aus."

Ner'zhul ..schonma gehört? Die orks hatten die ersten hexenmeister

"DraeneiSchamane.
Aliens mit Bling-Bling-Totems passen nicht ins Naturschema der Schamanen.
Schamanen bei der Allianz sind sowiso fragwürdig. Am ehesten würden die Nachtelfen dazupassen."

Ganz tolle beschreibung...Aliens.Wenn man die Quests bei denen gemacht hat ,weiß man ,dass sie sehr naturverbunden sind

"-Blutelf-Paladine
Passt optisch gut, ansonsten nicht.
Mittlerweile unersätzliche Klasse - aber das als einzigen Grund zu wählen, Paladine zur Horde zu packen find ich schlecht."

Naja kannst ja immerhin sagen warum sie net passen,aber ich denke auch ,dass sie zu machtgirieg sind.

"GnomKrieger
Sehn einfach unpassend aus.
Hat natürlich was, ein Staubhäufchen tanken zu sehn - aber optisch find ichs blöd.
"

Joah ,finde das auch net so toll,is aber warscheinlich auch eher so nen Entwicklergag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> zu den rest kann ich nix sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




"dazu sagen" musst ja nix (:
eigene meinungen sind gefragt.. hehe


----------



## Toyuki (31. Oktober 2008)

orcs und hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.wowwiki.com/Gul'dan

GnomKrieger sieht nur geil aus find ich son kleiner gnome und dann ein große 2h waffe sieht nur geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myanda (31. Oktober 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich TrollHexer?


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> orcs und hm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




oder 2 fette 2h waffen ^^


----------



## Yôk (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> -GnomKrieger
> Sehn einfach unpassend aus.
> Hat natürlich was, ein Staubhäufchen tanken zu sehn - aber optisch find ichs blöd.


Sag nix gegen Gnome die sehen beim tanken hammer aus. Besonders mein 2-Minuten-Gnomen-Tank


----------



## Captain Kitsu (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ich persönlich finde Gnomen Krieger optisch auch absolut unpassend. Jeder der nen Gnomen Tank mal Onyxia hat tanken sehn weiss was ich meine^^


----------



## neo1986 (31. Oktober 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> orcs und hm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau gnome müssten dan generel abgeschafft werden den ein gnom schurke mit riesen schwertern siet dan ja auch scheiße aus.

GNOME 4 EVER


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

"-Blutelf-Paladine
Passt optisch gut, ansonsten nicht.
Mittlerweile unersätzliche Klasse - aber das als einzigen Grund zu wählen, Paladine zur Horde zu packen find ich schlecht."


mir ist gerade eingefallen das die blutelfen mal hochelfen waren und in der allianz waren 

deswegen ist es auch nicht so unpassend als wenn man trolle oder so nimmt 

erst später wurden die hochelfen zu blutelfen als die mit illidan und den nagan gegen die brennde legion gekämpft haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elishebat (31. Oktober 2008)

Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...


----------



## Alien123 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die einzigste Rassen/Klasse die nicht zueinander passt ist der Blutelf Schurke. Wurde laut Story nicht verbreitet, dass Sie ein Mana abhängiges Volk seien? Wieso gibt es dann Blutelf Schurken die kein Mana besitzen?


----------



## Toyuki (31. Oktober 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...



wenn sie mal nüchtern wären könnten sie auch leise sein glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Myanda schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich TrollHexer?



Leider nein - die würd ich übrigens passend findn ;p


----------



## Hexenfluch (31. Oktober 2008)

das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen 

Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







92% der Jugend hört "Gangsta-Rap"!
Wenn du auch zu den restlichen 8% gehörst die noch richtige Musik hören, dann kopiere diesen Spruch in deine Signatur!




Ich hafte nicht für Rechtschreibfehler!!!


----------



## xCyrex (31. Oktober 2008)

war das nicht so das blutelfen zunächst der allianz mal angehört haben als hochelfen???? hab das iwo gelesen das die bei der allianz nicht aktzeptiert wurden... iwie sowas halt???


----------



## Darkfire936 (31. Oktober 2008)

Blutelfen und Schurken passen überhaupt nicht


----------



## Ilunadin (31. Oktober 2008)

Also auch wenn es Storytechnisch passt...aber eine kürschnernde,fleischkochende Jägerkuh ist schon ziemlich...naja...Ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann wären da noch Zwergpriester in Schneeweißen Roben....passt mal garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






PS: Gnome sind knuffig.Ob Als Todesritter oder Krieger...oder sonst was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (31. Oktober 2008)

das mit den Orc Hexer fand ich auch schon immer fragwürdig!

Allerdings muss ich dir bei den Bluelfen wiedersprechen, wenn man die sache mit dem Licht weg nimmt und es auf Magie konzentriert passte s so ist der Palladin auf Horden seiten nichts weiter als ein Magie begabter Krieger. Da die menschen erst durch die Hochelfen lerneten die Magie zu fromen und zu gestallten nach ihrem willen. Ist es Sogar denkbar das eben Blutelfen Auch Paladiene Spielen und wie wir alle wissen hattens ie am Anfang von TBC ihrer Kraftquelle des Lichts in ihren eigenen Mauern nun Ist der Orden der Bluritter "zerschlagen" und bekommt seine Kraft von den Naru. Zumindest würde ich mir das so erklären. 

Ich finde Troll Magier Passen nicht auch nicht wirklich. Wenn ich an einen Magier denke kommt mir wirklich alles in den Sinn nur kein Troll! da würde meiner Meinung nach dann eher der Hexenmeister passen.


----------



## Drowne (31. Oktober 2008)

nachtelfen und druiden passt garnich, einfach weil nachtelfen ulgy sind ;P


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...


----------



## Gato (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich für meinen Fall ÜBERHAUPT NICHT anfreundin mit:

Orc Schurken. Ein Schurke ist für mich ein überaus flinker und beweglicher Dieb. Schleichen und schnell sein sind die hauptaugenmerke der Schurken.
Und dann kommt da so'n Bodybuilder-Ich-hab-ein-Kreuz-wie-Arnie-Orc daher und schleciht durch die Gegend und wird nicht gesehen.>.<
Ich fnde das passt ja mal überhaupt nicht.

Im Gegenzug finde ich Gnomenkrieger ebenfalls doof. Gleiches Spielchen:
Krieger (Tank) = Dicke fette Rüssi, Riesenschild und hat einfach diese "Ich bin hier der Fels"-Präsenz. Ein Gnom...Naja, erinnert mich an die Trickfilme wo erwachsene Leute zu kindern "geschrumpft" werden und ihn ihren Klamotten rumstehen.


----------



## Rappi (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Leider nein - die würd ich übrigens passend findn ;p



Soweit ich weiß gibt es doch Troll-Hexer. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es im Hinterland (?) ein Camp, wo Trolle mit Wichteln wohnen. Demzufolge sind es dann ja Hexer. Als spielbare Klasse gibt es Troll Hexer aber nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat laut Story nur ein bestimmter Troll-Stam mit Dämonen paktiert.


----------



## Tante V (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
> Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?
> 
> 
> ...





also orcs sind DIE hexenmeister überhaupt. die haben ja damit angefangen. blöd schaut es aus aber storytechnisch ist es berechtigt


Gnom krieger find ich absolut cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die haben doch style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an sonsten bin ich einiger maßen deiner meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...




die Rassen werden ja nicht freiwillig DK sonder wurden von Lichi dazu gezwungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  darum find ich das ok



@advanced08: UD-DK's sind doch sau cool!!! *Tante V hat einen davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Cholan (31. Oktober 2008)

Orc-Hexer und Draenei-Schamane: lies am besten Mal die WoW-Romane, dann wird vieles klarer und verständlicher, hat mir auch geholfen und das Spielerlebnis noch intensiviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

klar sind die cool tauren dks auch mit deren großen körper ^^


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

Ergänzung:
Unpassende Klassen:

Schurke: Orc, Zwerg, Blutelf
Druide: passt alles
Priester: Zwerg
Schamane: evtl. Draenei
Krieger: evtl. Gnom, Troll
Paladin: passt
Magier: Troll, Gnom
Hexer: Orc
Jäger: Taure


----------



## Bigpoppa (31. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde 
ORC SCHURKEN
wirklich unpassend..

seit wann sind orc's 
leise?.. oda wie kann man die nich sehen (in verstohlenheit) orcs kann man eig nich übersehen :O


----------



## Exomia (31. Oktober 2008)

Tante schrieb:


> also orcs sind DIE hexenmeister überhaupt. die haben ja damit angefangen. blöd schaut es aus aber storytechnisch ist es berechtigt




Nicht Ganz richtig aber Fast, die Orks waren die Zweiten welche Die künste der heutigen Hexer praktiziert haben die Hochwohlgeborenen Königen Azsharas und sie selbst. Illidan selbst gehörte diesen an und er zählt in meinen Augen absolut mehr zu den hexern als alle andern Klassen. Natürlich waren Sie noch lange nicht so wie die Heutigen Hexer aber das mit dem Dämonen beschwören hatten sie schon ganz gut drauf wenn man mal davon absieht das sie den Brunnen der Ewigkeit pute macht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (31. Oktober 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Nicht Ganz richtig aber Fast, die Orks waren die Zweiten welche Die künste der heutigen Hexer praktiziert haben die Hochwohlgeborenen Königen Azsharas und sie selbst. Illidan selbst gehörte diesen an und er zählt in meinen Augen absolut mehr zu den hexern als alle andern Klassen. Natürlich waren Sie noch lange nicht so wie die Heutigen Hexer aber das mit dem Dämonen beschwören hatten sie schon ganz gut drauf wenn man mal davon absieht das sie den Brunnen der Ewigkeit pute macht haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt das ist wahr aber nachtelfen sind ja nicht so gut darauf zu sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Illidan is der oberhexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 keine frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## staran (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Unpassende Klassen:
> 
> Schurke: Orc, Zwerg, Blutelf
> ...



Sonst stimm ich dir vollkommen zu.

Wird aber eh nicht in die Tat umgesetzt , leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja, jede Rasse besteht aus Individuen. Bei uns Menschen ist ja auch nicht jeder Katholisch, oder nicht jeder in der CDU (auser die bayern mit ihrer CSU vieleicht *g*)
Von daher müsste eigentlich jede Rasse, jede Klasse spielen können. Die Auswahl ist bisher imho völlig willkürlich. Warum soll nicht ein Gnom gerne Soldat sein? Wenn man nur danach geht was wirklich passt, müsste man einiges komplett streichen.


----------



## Belphega (31. Oktober 2008)

stimmt alles nicht ganz.

Thrall hat die Orcs wieder zum Schamanismus gebracht.
Die Hexerei kam noch aus der Zeit als die Orcs von dem Oberguruhexer dessen Name mir nicht einfällt gelenkt wurden.

Thrall hat die Hexerei eigentlich verboten.


----------



## ´´´´ (31. Oktober 2008)

nichts gegen gnom krieger^^
was ich unpassend finde sind orc und zwerg schurken
rumschleichen passt zu denen nicht, sondern her krieger, ersma draufhauen dann denken


----------



## Exomia (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> stimmt alles nicht ganz.
> 
> Thrall hat die Orcs wieder zum Schamanismus gebracht.
> Die Hexerei kam noch aus der Zeit als die Orcs von dem Oberguruhexer dessen Name mir nicht einfällt gelenkt wurden.
> ...




Guldan?


----------



## Kamaji (31. Oktober 2008)

Von deinen Rechtschreibfehlern mal abgesehen, finde ich, man sollte Klassen nicht nach dem Aussehen beurteilen.

Kamaji hat den Erfolg "Spam in einem sinnlosen Thread" vollbracht.


----------



## Rasgaar (31. Oktober 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...




/sign


Find ich auch am unpassendsten... 


Zu den Anti Ork-Schurken; Da gibts wenigstens eine in der Geschichte von Warcraft: Garona


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Oktober 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...



OH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es gibt ja wirklich Zwergenschurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich aber erlichgesagt noch NIE gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1Nc0gNiT0 (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme zu mit den Orcs die orcs wollten eigentlich keine Dämonen mehr wegen dem Blutwahnsinn. Gnomkrieger find Ich völlig in ordnung jedes volk hat ihre Krieger. auch da smit den Todesrittern die werden ja wiederbelebt und sin nur leichen ( eigentlich^^). Orcschurke ist auch inordnung da jedes volk auser den friedensliebenden tauren intirgen hat und ihre meuchelmörder braucht. Von den draenei brauchen wir neicht reden die sind storytechnisch eh ein TOTALER schmarn vor wow warn die ja noch häslich mit reiszähnen undso und jetzt auf einmal sind die eredar vorher net böse gewesen...... naja scheisdreck hald


----------



## Crosis (31. Oktober 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...


es ist doch logisch das alle rassen dk werden können. denn immerhin ist es jeder klasse möglich zu sterben und somit als untote wiederbelebt zu werden. und danach ist ihnen ja der wille des lichking aufgezwungen also scheißen tauren und n811s danach auf den scheiß den sie gemacht haben als sie lebten

btw finde untote priester unpassend...priester haben für mich was mit heilung oder gott was zu tun und das passt nun wirklich net zu untoten^^


----------



## Teradas (31. Oktober 2008)

-OrcHexer.
Storytechnisches Chaos, weil Thrall dem Hexentum dank Schamanismus ein Ende gesetzt hat. Normalerweise dürften nur gegnerische Orcs rumhexen. Optisch sehn Roben bei Orcs auch widerlich aus.
war Gul'Dan nicht auch ein hexer?


----------



## Variolus (31. Oktober 2008)

Gnome haben von allen Allianzvölkern die stärkste Affinität zu Magie, damit passt grade der Magier besonders gut zu den Kleinen. Was anderes sind dann eher diese "uh, ein Riesenkäfer... ah ne nur ein Gnom mit dem Bollwerk aufm Rücken"-Gnomentanks...
Zwergenpriester paßt, liegt halt an der Grafikengine, dass Bierflecken auf den weißen Roben nicht korrekt dargestellt werden, ausserdem warens im Mittelalter auch meist Mönche, die Bier gebraut haben ^^ Da sind schwankende, weil besoffene Schurken fragwürdiger, genauso wie schleichende Schränke aka Orc.
Taurenjäger kann ich nichts gegen einwenden, die Tauren an sich orientieren sich an den Nordamerikanischen Ureinwohnern, gemeinhin auch als Indianer bekannt. Dort waren Jäger an sich sehr verbreitet. Es kommt nicht darauf an, dass man Tiere jagd und tötet, sondern darauf warum und wie...
Der große Rest ist alles vom Lore ausreichend abgedeckt (zum Teil auch nachträglich mit der Einführung der Völker in BC), selbst Drenaischamanen gab es aber auch schon PreBC mit den Drenaiverwandten (sorry, jetzt hab ich grad nen Hänger und deren Name fällt mir nicht ein) in den Sümpfen des Elends, da rannten schon immer welche als Schamis rum.
Bleiben also noch die unerklärlichen Blutelfschurken...


----------



## el_Django (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ergänzung:
> Unpassende Klassen:
> Krieger: evtl. Gnom, Troll
> Magier: Troll, Gnom



Troll Magier und Krieger find ich schon stylisch.
Vorallem die Krieger, weil die nich so "Hau drauf" mässig sind wie Tauren oder Orks. Die Animationen sehen viel geschmeidiger aus. 

Von daher: ein <3 für Trolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hunde sind von Natur aus auch nicht böse, wieso können sie es werden?


----------



## Kamaji (31. Oktober 2008)

snif07 schrieb:


> Hunde sind von Natur aus auch nicht böse, wieso können sie es werden?



Das doch mal ein Wort ^^


----------



## Recc (31. Oktober 2008)

1Nc0gNiT0 schrieb:


> Ich stimme zu mit den Orcs die orcs wollten eigentlich keine Dämonen mehr wegen dem Blutwahnsinn. Gnomkrieger find Ich völlig in ordnung jedes volk hat ihre Krieger. auch da smit den Todesrittern die werden ja wiederbelebt und sin nur leichen ( eigentlich^^). Orcschurke ist auch inordnung da jedes volk auser den friedensliebenden tauren intirgen hat und ihre meuchelmörder braucht. Von den draenei brauchen wir neicht reden die sind storytechnisch eh ein TOTALER schmarn vor wow warn die ja noch häslich mit reiszähnen undso und jetzt auf einmal sind die eredar vorher net böse gewesen...... naja scheisdreck hald



ich denke das es keine schurken bei tauren und draenei gibt liegt weniger an ihrer einstellung sondern ehr daran das, dass schleichen aufgrund fehlender füße zum problem werden könnte oO


----------



## Cui bono? (31. Oktober 2008)

Drowne schrieb:


> nachtelfen und druiden passt garnich, einfach weil nachtelfen ulgy sind ;P




Das einzige was nicht passt ist Deutsch und Englisch zu vermischen...
Zudem Nachtelfen sind sehr Naturverbunden,und Druiden nutzen die Kraft der Natur.



Gnome sind im allgemeinen nicht hübsch,kleine gedrungene Körper.
Gnom Krieger sind recht drollig anzusehen.
Gnom Schurken sind das schlimmste was es gibt.
Magier und Hexenmeister(Ich entschuldige mich bei allen Hexern das ich sie mit Magiern zusammen fasse) sind doch schon recht passend,wo mit soll sich den so ein kleiner Wicht verteidigen wenn nicht mit Zauberei?.
Gnom Todesritter siehe Krieger.


----------



## klogmo (31. Oktober 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...




Aber Orc Schurken sind ja so Leise und verstohlen^^

Zu den Orc Hexern, ich glaube das haben wenige verstanden. Der TE meint doch das die mit Thrall von der Horde verbannt werden sollten, weil Hexer ja eigentlich das Böse sind und Thrall die Hexer mit dem Schamanismus verbannt hat. So wies der TE ja schon geschrieben hat.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
> Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?
> 
> 
> ...


so


----------



## LaLeX (31. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> OH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





kannste mal sehen.. oder auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was ich sehr *passend* finde, ist folgendes:

Zwerg -> Kirger und Jäger (ich kenne kaum ein Buch, in dem Zwerge vorkamen, die KEIN Jäger/Krieger sind)
Menschen -> Magier, Hexenmeister, Paladin(muss immer an Ritter denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und Krieger und natürlich die Priester
Nachtelfen -> Druiden (Ja..Baumkuschler haben es als Baum halt leichter-naturverbundenheit-) jäger (Seh ich aber zT auch unpassend...)
Gnome -> Schurken? Hexenmeister? Alles was keine schwere Rüstung oder Platte trägt, weil ein kleiner zierlicher körper und dann 100kg Platte?! oO
Draenei -> Finde ich Schamanen und Priester sehr passend

Untote -> Hexenmeister, Schurken, Krieger ftw! Past alles mehr oder weniger gut
Orcs -> Krieger! Schamanen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taure -> Siehe NAchtelfen^^ 


Blutelfen und Trolle - gerade keine Ahnung, ich edit später evtl^^


----------



## hellix (31. Oktober 2008)

Nicht dem Hexentum wurde ein Ende gemacht, es war genau andersrum, Nerzuhl ließ die Schamanen der Klans ausbilden zu Hexern ausbilden.
By the way ich zock den hexen warlock als twink und teilweise sieht das Zeuch zwar scheisse aus aber zum Teil passn die roben (sogar) zu Orcs


----------



## :Blutkind: (31. Oktober 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> OH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, dann haben sie ja ihren Zweck erfüllt, wohl doch nicht so unpassend^^


----------



## HeadCrab (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
> Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?
> 
> 
> ...


Man Junge du hasst kein Plan von WoW lern erstmal die Geschichte von WoW kennen dann würde hier auch so ein Müll nicht stehen


----------



## Tante V (31. Oktober 2008)

doppelpost und sinnloskommi ... du bist der Held HeadCrab!


----------



## Lisutari (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde BLizz hat die Archetypen gut gewhält. Allis/Hordler mussten irgendwann Schamanen/Paladine bekommen. Wären dir Orcpaladine lieber? Oder Menschenschamanen? Gegen Orchexer giebt es auch nichts einzuwenden, immerhin ist der bekanteste Hexer ein Orc. Gnomkrieger, naja, willst du noch weniger Tanks haben? Denn es giebt vlt Leute die das Gnomspielen dem Tanken vorziehen würden wenn nicht beides ginge.


----------



## Müllermilch (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
> Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?
> 
> 
> ...



Orc-Hexer : Doch! Ner'zhul war ein Orc Hexenmeister und hat das somit verbreitet.Die Orcs hatten die ersten Hexenmeister überhaupt.

Draenei-Schamane : Shamy spielen,Draenei Story lernen und gut is!

Blutelf-Paladin : Die Blutelfen haben eigentlich keine Paladine.Eigentlich bist du ein Blutritter wenn du einen Paladin spielst.Sowas ähnliches ;-) 

Gnom-Krieger : Warum sollte es die nicht geben?Jedes Volk kann eine Waffe schwingen.




Ganz ehrlich?Du hast mal überhaupt keinen Plan!Lern die WARCRAFT Story und hör auf Threads zu eröffnen die rein gar nichts bringen und dazu auch noch irgentwie unwahr sind.DANKE!


----------



## Traklar (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
> Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (31. Oktober 2008)

Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?


Ich finde:
-DraeneiSchamane.
Aliens mit Bling-Bling-Totems passen nicht ins Naturschema der Schamanen.
Schamanen bei der Allianz sind sowiso fragwürdig. Am ehesten würden die Nachtelfen dazupassen.*[/quote]*

Ich empfehle WC 3 zu spielen, mehr muss man nicht sagen dazu.

-Blutelf-Paladine
Passt optisch gut, ansonsten nicht.
Mittlerweile unersätzliche Klasse - aber das als einzigen Grund zu wählen, Paladine zur Horde zu packen find ich schlecht.

Die Blutelfen lebten viele Jahre mit der Allianz in einem Bund und haben daher sicher auch die Paladine studiert und vielleicht schon damals selbst welche ausgebildet. Im Krieg gegen die Amani würde ich sagen, haben die Blutelfen die Stärke der Paladine gesehen.

-GnomKrieger
Sehn einfach unpassend aus.
Hat natürlich was, ein Staubhäufchen tanken zu sehn - aber optisch find ichs blöd.

Ich find Gnomenkrieger ja sehr lustig als Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (31. Oktober 2008)

Also so sieht meien Liste aus von must have und no gos:

Horde:

*must have*

Untoten
Frostmagier, Hexenmeister, Schattenpriester, Krieger, Todesritter, Schurke, Kriger

Taure
Druide, Krieger, Jäger, Schamane

Orc
Schamane, Krieger, Jäger

Troll
Jäger, Schurke, Schamane, Priester, Hexenmeister

Blutelf
Magier, Paladin, Hexenmeister, Priester, Todesritter

Allianz:

Menschen
Paladin, Kriger, Schurke, Magier, Hexenmeister, Priester, Todesritter

Zwerg
Paladin, Krieger, Jäger, Priester, Todesritter

Gnom
Magier, Hexenmeister, Schurke

Nachtelf
Druide, Priester, Jäger, Krieger

Drenai
Paladin, Priester, Magier, Jäger

No Go:
Orc Hexenmeister, Drenai Todesritter, Gnom Krieger (ok sie sind Putzig ja, aber sie sind eben nur Putzig :>), Troll Magier


----------



## Redtim (31. Oktober 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...



wie schon jemadne sagte: die Todesritetr werden nicht freiwillig zu todesrittern, das sind gefallene helden (also tote!!) die der Lichking wiederbelebt hatte (natürlich ohen gedächnis) und für ihn dienen


----------



## Ducmort (31. Oktober 2008)

ArN0LdInI schrieb:


> Ner'zhul ..schonma gehört? Die orks hatten die ersten hexenmeister



Ner'Zhul war ein Schamane. Heute sitzt er verbunden mit Arthas Körper auf dem frostigen Thron bei Eiskrone in Nordend.


----------



## Dextra17 (31. Oktober 2008)

> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...



Naja... in der Geschichte kannst du nicht einfach zu Arthas gehen und sagen: " ÄHHHM Herr Arthas ich hab da mal ne Frage!! Ich bin ein Nachtelf und meine Weltanschaung ist Frieden!!! Warum haben sie mich als Todesritter von den Toten zurückgeholt, wenn ich doch friedlich sein will??? Könnte ich da mal ihren Vorgesetzten sprechen??? Das kann ja so wohl nicht angehen!"
Der werte Herr Lichking macht einfach alles und jeden zu seinen Sklaven, da achtet der doch nicht auf die jeweilige Rasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1Nc0gNiT0 (31. Oktober 2008)

Orchexer gab es zwar aber thrall wollte sie abschaffen.. UND Draenei sin alle Klassen storytechnisch fürn arsch weil die story von de rganzen rasse gekillt wurde!!!111einself


----------



## Panador (31. Oktober 2008)

Interessantes Topic, grade da es für mich sowieso wichtig ist beim Char-Erstellen.

@Orc-Hexer - jain. Gerade Orks, als ehemalige Diener der Dämonen etc. konnten das zumindest mal, und wenn die Orks (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) die Möglichkeit haben das zu nutzen, sodass die Dämonen sogar _ihnen_ dienen...  könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass diese "Karriere", wenn schon nicht gern gesehen, doch gedulet wird. Aber ja, ist ein kontroverses Thema. zb gerade bei Untoten find ich Hexer relativ unpassend, diese hatten ja nie etwas damit zu tun, wie zb die Orks. Außer wir beziehen die Überlegung "auch Orks können zu Untoten werden durch die Seuche" ein.
Bei Blutelfen find ichs ok, bei dem Hunger nach Magie etc. halte ich es durchaus für möglich, dass sie zum Stillen dieses Hungers sogar die Möglchkeiten eines Hexenmeisters aufgreifen, ohne mögliche Konsequenzen zu berücksichtigen.

Allgemein - mit der bisherigen Story im Hinterkopf - find ich den Hexerin WoW aber allgemein nicht besonders passend.

Blutelf-Paladin - auch wenn ich die Blutelfen mag und auch die Paladine - die Klasse ist schon ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ja, so wie Blizz es beschreibt wäre es irgendwie entfernt glaubwürdig, aber es fühlt sich einfach komisch an. Persönlich wäre ich dafür gewesen, den Pala auf Ally-Seite und den Schamanen auf Horde-Seite zu belassen, dafür lieber Blutelfen-Krieger, die halt laut Story ihren Heißhunger auf Magie gezähmt/in andere Bahnen geleitet haben und diesen Hunger nun mit dem Blutrausch des Kampfes befriedigen... oder so

Blutelf-Hunter - auch wenn ich mir jetzt einen als Twink gestartet habe - find ich nicht besonders passend die Klasse. Gerade beim Hunter gehört doch eine gewisse Naturverbundenheit dazu imo und diese hätte ich bi den Blutelfen niemals vermutet. Wenn das eine "Ausnahme von der Regel"-Klasse sein soll, hätte man genauso Blutelfen-Krieger zulassen können...

Gnom-Krieger - ist einfach so, Gnome sind klein, aber intelligent und evt fies, eine Haudrauf-Klasse wie der Krieger, gerade bei der Körpergröße passt einfach überhaupt nicht, speziell wenn man nen Gnom-Krieger neben nen Tauren-Krieger stellt und die Möglichkeiten für Kraft etc. mal realistisch betrachtet... ist imo die unpassendste Klasse. Da wäre Gnom-Jäger noch passender, da sie sich dabei nicht auf die eigene Kraft und Nahkampf, sondern auf Fernkampf verlassen, und gerade als Gnom wäre das ja passend, Ingi, Gewehre etc.

Mensch-Hexer dasselbe wie bei Untoten-Hexern etc. - bin eben allgemein kein Fan von Hexern in Bezug auf die Geschichte.

Ork-Schurke und Zwergen-Schurke. Es gibt keine Tauren-Schurken weil - sie zu wuchtig/groß sind? Die Orks und Zwerge sind da nicht viel besser aber die können Schurken werden... ergibt imo absolut keinen Sinn. Orks sind einfach zu bullig dafür. Halborks wie Garona oder weibliche Orks haben eher die Statur dafür, aber männliche Orks sollten keine Schurken werden können.

Draenei-Schamane find ich (bei der jetzigen Version der Hintergrundgeschichte, kenne die Pre-Umschreiben-für-BC-Version nicht) eigentlich sogar ok, die Orks waren eine schamanistische Kultur, die Draenei waren mit ihnen befreundet, halte ich durchaus für möglich, dass die bißchen Kultur-Austausch betrieben haben.

Blutelf-Schurken - wie gesagt, mag Blutelfen, hab sogar nen 70er Schurken - aber Schurken machen bei Blutelfen vor dem Hintergrund des Magie-Hungers genausowenig Sinn wie Krieger, aber Schurken gibt es, Krieger nicht.

Bin allgemein ein Verfechter davon, dass Blutelfen eigentliche ne Ally-Rasse hätten werden müssen (mit entsprechenden Friedensverhandlung, einerseits Buße der Blutelfen für ihr Rumtreiben mit Illy etc. andererseits Entschuldigung der Allianz für das Verhalten des Befehlshabers aus TFT der die Blut/Hochelfen überhaupt erst von der Allianz weggetrieben hat (Name vergessen und ja, ich weiß, dass er besessen war) und dass Draenei ne Horde-Rasse hätten werden müssen. Die Draenei hatten früher eine gute Beziehung zu den schamanistischen Orks, die jetzigen Orks haben wieder zu diesen schamanistischen Wurzeln zurückgefunden und wollen wieder friedlich sein (die Allianz ruft den Krieg aus, nicht Thrall, welcher sich mit Jaina Proudmoore gut versteht, remember?), da macht es keinen Sinn, dass die Draenei diese Nachkommen ihrer früheren Verbündeten bekämpfen, auch wenn die Dämonenblut besessen Orks vl einige Narben verschuldet haben. Damit passen für mich die wenigsten Draenei/Blutelfen-Klassen.
Bei dieser umgekehrten Seiten-Verteilung hätten die Dranei genauso Schamanen werden können und die Blutelfen genauso Palas, nur eben gute Palas im "normalen" Dienst des Lichts.


----------



## Björn93 (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde
1.: Zwerg Schurke geht gar nicht, weil Zwerge für Alkohol stehen und Alkohol steht für ausgelassenheit und lautes reden, also nix mit schleichen.
2.: Blutelf Schurke geht gar nicht, weil Blutelfen, wie schon erwähnt wurde, ein Manaabhängiges Volk sind und ein Schurke kein Mana braucht. Blizzard hat den ansatz schon richtig gemacht und den Blutelfen keinen Krieger gegeben aber wenn der Schurke auch noch weg wäre würde es alles gut sein.^^
3.: Orc Hexenmeister geht irgentwie wohl, weil Hexenmeister sich aus dem Schamanismus entwickelt haben und Orks eigentlich die Ersten Schamanen wahren.

Meine Meinung ist Storytechnisch gesehen^^ Ich hab fast alle Warcraft/World of Warcraft Bücher gelesen und hab einiges behalten^^

Mfg Björn


----------



## KeinAndererNameMehrFrei (31. Oktober 2008)

Blutelf Schurken sind absoluter Schwachsinn...
Eine Magiesüchtiger der über keinerlei Magie verfügen kann macht 0 Sinn. Auch die Rassenfähigkeit kommt da eher seltsam vor

Blutelf Paladin. Ist ja kein Paladin im eigentllichen Sinne. Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab haben die Blutelfen die heilige Magie von nem Naaru angezapft und für ihre Zwecke missbraucht. War glaub ich anfangs ja auch der Naaru in Silbermond gefangen.
Klingt ganz nett, aber nennt die dann bitte nicht Paladine sondern eben Blutritter


----------



## leorc (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich muss sagen bei manchen Klassen-Rassen Kombos kommts irgendwie noch aufs Geschlecht drauf an. So finde ich männliche Orc-Hexenmeister echt sehr unpassend, weibliche Orc-Hexenmeisterinnen allerdings sehr stimmig und stylisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Gleiches gilt für mich bei Orc-Schurken, so nen Kasten von einem Kerl ist für einfach kein typischer Schurke, allerdings passt das hinterhältige eigentlich perfekt zu den Orcdamen.


----------



## Recc (31. Oktober 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Draenei ne Horde-Rasse hätten werden müssen. Die Draenei hatten früher eine gute Beziehung zu den schamanistischen Orks, die jetzigen Orks haben wieder zu diesen schamanistischen Wurzeln zurückgefunden und wollen wieder friedlich sein



hatten die orks nicht die draenai ausgelöscht ?? ich denke sowas kann man nicht unbedingt als freundliche beziehung bezeichnen ... obwohl mache mögens vll *schulterzuck*


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

Redtim schrieb:


> wie schon jemadne sagte: die Todesritetr werden nicht freiwillig zu todesrittern, das sind gefallene helden (also tote!!) die der Lichking wiederbelebt hatte (natürlich ohen gedächnis) und für ihn dienen




schon klar aber untote toter ritter iwie komisch 

will wohl ned abkacken xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matago (31. Oktober 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Naja... in der Geschichte kannst du nicht einfach zu Arthas gehen und sagen: " ÄHHHM Herr Arthas ich hab da mal ne Frage!! Ich bin ein Nachtelf und meine Weltanschaung ist Frieden!!! Warum haben sie mich als Todesritter von den Toten zurückgeholt, wenn ich doch friedlich sein will??? Könnte ich da mal ihren Vorgesetzten sprechen??? Das kann ja so wohl nicht angehen!"
> Der werte Herr Lichking macht einfach alles und jeden zu seinen Sklaven, da achtet der doch nicht auf die jeweilige Rasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Also das ist jetzt die 5te Antwort die den DK auf diese weise erklärt.

*ABER*: Ihr habt da einen kleinen Denkfehler.

Wenn ich sterbe Arthas mich zurückholt und zum Todesritter macht, gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

1. Ich unterstehe dem direktem Befehl von Arthas also kann ich weder auf der Allianz noch auf der Horden seite mitspielen. Geht ja wohl schlecht dass ein Todesritter der Arthas untersteht sich
bei der Menschenfraktion befindet und Ally Quests erledigt.

2. Die zweite möglichkeit und meiner Meinung nach die einzige logische um den DK im Spiel
zu implementieren. Arthas belebt euch als DK ihr wiedersetzt euch aber seinem Befehl und zählt nun hiermit zu den Verlassenen unter Sylvanas die sich ja auch den Befehlen des Lichkönigs wiedersetzt haben.


Somit dürften die einzigen Todesritter die auch an der Storyline teilnehme dürfen logischerweise
nur Untote sein


----------



## Murloc92 (31. Oktober 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> "-DraeneiSchamane.
> 
> spiel warcraft 3 dann weist du warum ...
> 
> die draenei waren mit den orcs in der scherbenwelt und beide haben die klasse schamane erforscht



Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Die Schamanen haben erst viel später angefangen schamanismus zu betreiben.


----------



## Panador (31. Oktober 2008)

Recc schrieb:


> hatten die orks nicht die draenai ausgelöscht ?? ich denke sowas kann man nicht unbedingt als freundliche beziehung bezeichnen ... obwohl mache mögens vll *schulterzuck*




Ja, aber das war afaik unter Einfluss der Dämonen, also nicht unbedingt eine freie Entscheidung der Orks. Wenn die Draenei echt so großmütig und edel sind wie sie dargestellt werden, müßten sie das berücksichtigen. Es sind ja auch (ehemalige) Angehöriger ihrer eigenen Rasse an der Front der Dämonenschar, die Eredar. Könnten man den jetzigen Draenei ja genauso vorwerfen, wenn man den Orks die Verbrechen ihrer (teils) Vorfahren unter Entziehung des freien Willens forwirft.

Bin deshalb auch absolut kein Fan von König Vrynn (Wrynn? kA, bin kein Allie) - gut, er hat vl schreckliches erlebt aufgrund einiger Orks, aber bei Thrall wars quasi 1:1 dasselbe durch die Hand von Menschen, aber er ist nicht auf nem Rachefeldzug gegen alle Menschen und erklärt Krieg etc. (bei dem Video des UC-Events bei Öffnung der Wrathgates und dem was der König da für ne gequirrlte Kacke von sich gibt kams mir echt hoch "ich kenne Orks, alles Schweine und Verräter und keine Ehre blablabla"). Gerade durch das Erlebte sollten Thrall und der Vrynn eigentlich zueinander finden können, bißchen beiderseitiges Verständnis und einen neuen Frieden zwischen Horde und Allianz schmieden können, und nicht das genaue Gegenteil davon.


----------



## Recc (31. Oktober 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Also das ist jetzt die 5te Antwort die den DK auf diese weise erklärt.
> 
> *ABER*: Ihr habt da einen kleinen Denkfehler.
> 
> ...




naja das erklärt die pre dk quest ganz gut ... in der du deine schwester/bruder töten musst die jeweils deiner rasse angehört ... ich denke schon das ein mensch dk sich nach dem lösen ber bande mit dem lichkönig wieder der beschützung SEINER ehemaligen leute widmet ..


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Die Schamanen haben erst viel später angefangen schamanismus zu betreiben.



mag schon sein aber dies passierte bevor sie nach kalimdor geflüchtet sind


----------



## Recc (31. Oktober 2008)

Murloc92 schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt so nicht. Die Schamanen haben erst viel später angefangen schamanismus zu betreiben.



geiler satz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Orc-Hexer : Doch! Ner'zhul war ein Orc Hexenmeister und hat das somit verbreitet.Die Orcs hatten die ersten Hexenmeister überhaupt.
> Gnom-Krieger : Warum sollte es die nicht geben?Jedes Volk kann eine Waffe schwingen.


zu 1.
er meint das sie verbannt wurden von thrall,also nicht herumhexen duerfen
zu 2
aber nicht jede kann so ne schwere plattenruestung tragen


Dextra17 schrieb:


> Naja... in der Geschichte kannst du nicht einfach zu Arthas gehen und sagen: " ÄHHHM Herr Arthas ich hab da mal ne Frage!! Ich bin ein Nachtelf und meine Weltanschaung ist Frieden!!! Warum haben sie mich als Todesritter von den Toten zurückgeholt, wenn ich doch friedlich sein will??? Könnte ich da mal ihren Vorgesetzten sprechen??? Das kann ja so wohl nicht angehen!"
> Der werte Herr Lichking macht einfach alles und jeden zu seinen Sklaven, da achtet der doch nicht auf die jeweilige Rasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mademyday

endlich ne neue sig,dilius wurde langsam alt


Panador schrieb:


> Ja, aber das war afaik unter Einfluss der Dämonen, also nicht unbedingt eine freie Entscheidung der Orks. Wenn die Draenei echt so großmütig und edel sind wie sie dargestellt werden, müßten sie das berücksichtigen. Es sind ja auch (ehemalige) Angehöriger ihrer eigenen Rasse an der Front der Dämonenschar, die Eredar. Könnten man den jetzigen Draenei ja genauso vorwerfen, wenn man den Orks die Verbrechen ihrer (teils) Vorfahren unter Entziehung des freien Willens forwirft.
> 
> Bin deshalb auch absolut kein Fan von König Vrynn (Wrynn? kA, bin kein Allie) - gut, er hat vl schreckliches erlebt aufgrund einiger Orks, aber bei Thrall wars quasi 1:1 dasselbe durch die Hand von Menschen, aber er ist nicht auf nem Rachefeldzug gegen alle Menschen und erklärt Krieg etc. (bei dem Video des UC-Events bei Öffnung der Wrathgates und dem was der König da für ne gequirrlte Kacke von sich gibt kams mir echt hoch "ich kenne Orks, alles Schweine und Verräter und keine Ehre blablabla"). Gerade durch das Erlebte sollten Thrall und der Vrynn eigentlich zueinander finden können, bißchen beiderseitiges Verständnis und einen neuen Frieden zwischen Horde und Allianz schmieden können, und nicht das genaue Gegenteil davon.


das ausgerechnet der von ehre spricht...
deshalb ist mein groeste held jaina proodmore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atune (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man es genau nimmt, ich habe noch nie kämpfende Kühe und Bullen gesehen, die Platte etc. tragen. 

Wieso über Klassenrassen diskutieren? Das ist ein spiel... im Spiel gibt es Fantasie; falls jemand von euch das noch kennt.
Warum sollte es dann also keine Gnom Krieger geben, die einfach mal den besten Style haben???


----------



## VollAssiToni (31. Oktober 2008)

Teradas schrieb:


> -OrcHexer.
> Storytechnisches Chaos, weil Thrall dem Hexentum dank Schamanismus ein Ende gesetzt hat. Normalerweise dürften nur gegnerische Orcs rumhexen. Optisch sehn Roben bei Orcs auch widerlich aus.
> war Gul'Dan nicht auch ein hexer?



Ja aber der wurde ja von der Legion verdorben. Thrall hat das Dämonentum aber wieder abgeschafft und die Orcs wieder zu Schamanen gemacht.


----------



## pixler (31. Oktober 2008)

Hm finde auch ork oder zwerg schurken net so toll, da so "breite" klassen net zu schurken passen. Zudem finde ich es dumm das fast jede rasse nen krieger hat. Passt bei vielen halt nicht. Man hätte auch zwishcne männlich und weiblich unterscheiden können. Aber naja kann mkan nichts machen


----------



## Niem16 (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
> Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Comment....

-Orc Hexenmeister sagt dir Gul dan was zum Thema orc Hexenmeister...
-Blutelf Paladine hatten wir schon in Warcraft 3....
-Draenei Schamane.... no comment
-Gnom krieger ..... da würde ich dir sogar recht geben


----------



## Signorum (31. Oktober 2008)

pixler schrieb:


> Hm finde auch ork oder zwerg schurken net so toll, da so "breite" klassen net zu schurken passen. Zudem finde ich es dumm das fast jede rasse nen krieger hat. Passt bei vielen halt nicht. Man hätte auch zwishcne männlich und weiblich unterscheiden können. Aber naja kann mkan nichts machen



Ähm, entschuldige mal, aber jede Rasse braucht die Typen, die aussen an der Mauer stehen (ausser den Blutelfen, die haben nur magisch begabte Blutritter).

Was die Orkhexer betrifft, fang mal einen an, es wird dabei sehr schön klar gemacht das sie sich auf dünnem Eis befinden, aber als trotzdem dazugehören.

Gnomen-Krieger die Platte tragen, na und? Hier muss einfach mal das Größenverhältniss beachtet werden 80 cm Gnom brauchen weniger Rüstung als 2m Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , nur bei den Waffen ist es etwas anders, ein 2Händer für einen Gnom ist ein normales Schwert für einen Menschen.
Zwerge sind da aussen vor die machen, was ihnen an Größe fehlt durch Masse wieder wett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hellgelb__ (31. Oktober 2008)

ob klassen optisch zu einer rasse passen, ist doch schnuppe weil subjektiv. storytechnisch ist aber keine der von dir genannten klassen unpassend. das würde blizzard nicht passieren, sie halten sich streng an den lore!

*orchexer *sind storytechnisch kein chaos, denn wenn du aufgepasst hättest, wüsstest du das thrall die hexer toleriert, weil er weiß das es unmöglich ist sie zu unterbinden. macht überwindet letztendlich auch den stolzesten orckrieger (lese dazu mal den prolog im 2en warcraft buch). außerdem kann er so den schattenrat im auge behalten, von dem er sehr wohl weiß!

*draeneischamanen *sind ebenfalls kein blödsinn, die draenei wissen vlt mehr über schamanismus als alle anderen rassen. schon als sie noch eredar waren, waren sie ein schamanistisches volk, bis sie von der legion verdorben wurden.
magie und schamanismus waren bei den draenei noch nie gegensätze!
draenei-hexer das wäre absoluter blödsinn!

*blutelfen *sind genau so gute *paladine *wie die menschen, denn einst waren hochelfen und die allianzrassen verbündete! auch bei der silbernen hand gab und gibt es hochelfen.
seit die hochelfen die blutelfen sind, haben sie das paladin-dasein nur neu definiert und perversiert, blutelfen-paladine sind keine anhänger des lichts, sondern sehen es nur als eine andere form von arkaner magie. was inzwischen aber inzwischen korrigiert wurde. spaziere dazu mal nach shattrath zum naaru, wo er mit der anführerin der blutritter spricht.

gnomkrieger... nun ja, sieht lustig aus, aber letztendlich ist krieger eine sehr allgemeine klasse (storytechnisch). warum sollen nicht auch gnome krieger sein. krieger kämpfen mit kraft und geschick, jedoch ohne magie... das erklärt (mehr oder weniger) auch warum es keine blutelfen-krieger gibt.

euer hg


----------



## alexaner666 (31. Oktober 2008)

> GnomKrieger
> Sehn einfach unpassend aus.
> Hat natürlich was, ein Staubhäufchen tanken zu sehn - aber optisch find ichs blöd.


finde gnome generell klein und fett.
unglogisch das diese würmchen überhaupt ein 2waffe nehmen können.

Zu den Orc-hexern...
Es gibt wohl noch einige Orcs die ihr dämonisches Erbe nicht ganz abschütteln konnten/wollten
und in deren Blut immer noch die Wut und der Wahnsinn herrscht.


----------



## Killswitch90 (31. Oktober 2008)

weibliche zwerge gehen mal gar nicht! und dann am besten nen hunter wo das pet 'boar' oder 'owl' heißt ^^


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

ich möcht ja nicht diskriminierend gegen frauen wirken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber weibliche tanks (vorallem gnome!) find ich iwo unpassend^^ is halt son klischee sry


----------



## Toraka' (31. Oktober 2008)

@hexenfluch
Du weisst schon dass sie nicht mehr ihren freien Willen haben? (Am anfang zumindest)


----------



## FonKeY (31. Oktober 2008)

ich finde paladine sollten bei der allianz bleiben und schamis bei den hordlern....

<3 schamis


----------



## -Kaleb- (31. Oktober 2008)

Hexer sind allgemein nicht gern gesehen aber Story technisch passt es noch am ehesten zu den Orcs.

Schamane/Paladin Verteilung an Allianz und Horde ist auch eher etwas was mit zwang auferlegt wurde aber die Allys haben wirklich keinen Schamanen verdient!


aber wirklich schlimm finde ich das jede Rasse DK werden kann, ich finde immer noch das der DK eine Fraktions unabhängige Menschliche Gestalt haben sollte.

mich graust es davor Gnom DKs zu sehen -_- wie gut das ich Hordler bin ^^


----------



## Runenleser (31. Oktober 2008)

wird sagen was nicht passt sind orc und zwergen schurken da beide nicht so für leises und unauffälliges kämpfen bekannt sind

wenn ihr aber die ersten paar quests in og gespielt hättet wüsstet ihr warum bei orcs noch hexenmeister gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philipp23 (31. Oktober 2008)

Yôk schrieb:


> Sag nix gegen Gnome die sehen beim tanken hammer aus. Besonders mein 2-Minuten-Gnomen-Tank



Fählt dein Gnom nach 2 min tanken um oder weshalb 2 mins Tank ?


----------



## m@r1@n (31. Oktober 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> zb gerade bei Untoten find ich Hexer relativ unpassend, diese hatten ja nie etwas damit zu tun, wie zb die Orks. Außer wir beziehen die Überlegung "auch Orks können zu Untoten werden durch die Seuche" ein. passend.


hexer passen doch komplett ins schema der untoten oO
ich weiss gar nicht was du hast


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. Oktober 2008)

An der Stelle möchte ich mal einstreuen das Blutelfen ja nur als Klassenbezeichnung Paladine sind...story technisch betrachtet sind es Blutritter und damit hat sich des ohnehin erledigt mit dem passen.

und wem das net reicht der kann sich die hochelf-blutelf kiste anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (31. Oktober 2008)

Also alle Klassen/Rassen die der TE genannt hat passen, bis auf Gnome.

Orc - Hexenmeister: Zwar sind eig fast alle Orcs dem Schamanismus zugewandt (also die Orcs der Horde), jedoch sollte man bedenken, dass die Klasse Hexenmeister, wie wir sie in WoW kennen, passend ist, da sie zwar ihre Macht aus der Legion beziehen, allerdings KEINE Diener der Legion sind. (Is ja auch logisch, sonst würden sie ja von ihren Rassen verfolgt werden)

Draenei-Schamane: Wie gesagt, Draenei und Orcs lebten gemeinsam auf Draenor. Ob das Totem der Draenei nun optisch gut aussieht ist wieder ne andere Sache...

Blutelf Paladin: Absolut ok. Sie sind/warene keine "Paladine" (Für dat heilische Lischt! un so) sondern Blutritter, welche die Macht aus M'uru absaugten. Als Kael den Naaru gestohlen hat, gab ihnen wohl A'dal einen Teil seiner unendlichen Macht. Dadurch haben sie zwar die Fähigkeiten von Paldinen, allerdings macht sie das Licht von A'dal noch lange nicht gut.

Gnom - [Rasse einfügen] Naja, wer gerne eine Behinderung spielt...


----------



## seeker75 (31. Oktober 2008)

blutelf-schurken passen net^^

vote for troll-hexer^^


----------



## Arkoras (31. Oktober 2008)

seeker75 schrieb:


> blutelf-schurken passen net^^
> 
> vote for troll-hexer^^



Blutelf Schurken passen schon, da sie die hinterhältige Art der Blutelfen noch unterstreichen, klar haben Schurken kein Mana...da is aber Blizz dran schuld, die haben Schurken Energie gegeben


----------



## Jemorail (31. Oktober 2008)

Zwerg-Schurke... schon, wenn ich diese dicken Knilche in enge Lederüssi rumrennen seh, krieg ich schon scheußliche Gedanken^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit den blut11 schurken hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, weil Blizz ja sagte, Blut11en wären totale Manasuchtis und dann auf einmal Schurken? Krieger wäre genau so fragwürdig.
Mensch-Magier/HM: iwiekomisch... seitwann haben Casterklassen Muskel, als würden die 50kg Gewichte heben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gnom-DKs: Keine weiteren Kommentare... XD


----------



## texus19 (31. Oktober 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> Also so sieht meien Liste aus von must have und no gos:
> 
> Horde:
> 
> ...



Du hast ja mal garkeinen Plan.........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceredyn (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> -OrcHexer.
> Storytechnisches Chaos, weil Thrall dem Hexentum dank Schamanismus ein Ende gesetzt hat. Normalerweise dürften nur gegnerische Orcs rumhexen. Optisch sehn Roben bei Orcs auch widerlich aus.



Rien prinzipiell gibt es Hexer bei den Orks. Storytechnisch sollten sie in der Horde allerdings nicht akzeptiert werden, da sie doch hauptsächlich für die Manipulation durch die Brennende Legion verantwortlich waren. (siehe Gul'dan und der Schattenrat)



Belphega schrieb:


> -DraeneiSchamane.
> Aliens mit Bling-Bling-Totems passen nicht ins Naturschema der Schamanen.
> Schamanen bei der Allianz sind sowiso fragwürdig. Am ehesten würden die Nachtelfen dazupassen.



Wieso nicht? Prinzipiell sind die Draenei ein Schamanistisches Volk, genauso wie die Orks, die ihre Wurzeln allerdings im Laufe der Zeit vergessen haben, bis Nobundo durch einen Traum wieder zurückgebracht wurde.



Belphega schrieb:


> -Blutelf-Paladine
> Passt optisch gut, ansonsten nicht.
> Mittlerweile unersätzliche Klasse - aber das als einzigen Grund zu wählen, Paladine zur Horde zu packen find ich schlecht.



Auch hier: wieso sollte es nicht passen? Prinzipiell ist auch ein Unterschied zwischen Paladin und Blutritter zu sehen. Während (Draenei-)Paladine mit dem "Guten" arbeiten, ist das "Licht" der Blutritter lediglich von einem Naaru gestohlen, der in Silbermond gefangen gehalten wird. Kommt so im Laufe der Paladinquests durchaus auch so rüber. Blutritter sind im Gegensatz zu Menschen-, Zwergen und/oder Draeneipaladinen keineswegs die Hüter und Retter der "Unschuldigen" ;-) Im Gegenteil sind sie sogar ziemlich Blutrünstig und haben sich dadurch auch erst beim Angriff der Geisel auf Silbermond hervorgehoben.
So das war in etwa das was ich lortechnisch verstanden habe, und hoffe es auch richtig wiedergegeben zu haben.



Belphega schrieb:


> -GnomKrieger
> Sehn einfach unpassend aus.
> Hat natürlich was, ein Staubhäufchen tanken zu sehn - aber optisch find ichs blöd.


Da kann man halt nur sagen: Über Geschmack sollte man nicht streiten, aber nur wegen der Größe zu sagen, dass man kein Krieger sein kann? Ich weiß nicht.

just my 2 cents

Cere


----------



## abszu (31. Oktober 2008)

Immer dies Rumgestänker gegen Gnom-Krieger... als obs Archi oder Ony juckt, ob der Tank vor ihnen nun bis zu Unterkante oder Oberkante ihres grossen Zehs reicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich WIRKLICH unpassend finde: Das es Rassen OHNE Krieger gibt! Das ist eigentlich wirklich Unfug, denn Krieger ist eigentlich eine Basisfähigkeit - JEDER ist in der Lage, mit Schwert und Schild auf andere einzuprügeln, und dies gilt sogar im RL.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (31. Oktober 2008)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Find ich auch am unpassendsten...
> ...



Die war aber auch weiblich ; )


----------



## Panador (31. Oktober 2008)

Atune schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt, ich habe noch nie kämpfende Kühe und Bullen gesehen, die Platte etc. tragen.
> 
> Wieso über Klassenrassen diskutieren? Das ist ein spiel... im Spiel gibt es Fantasie; falls jemand von euch das noch kennt.
> Warum sollte es dann also keine Gnom Krieger geben, die einfach mal den besten Style haben???



Die Aussage mag ich persönlich nicht, is das alte "es is ein Spiel, also wieso drüber nachdenken?" - ja, es ist Fantasie etc. aber man kann trotzdem innerhalb dieses Fantasy-Settings geltenden Regeln, Konventionen, Geschichte etc. überlegen was Sinn macht und was an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist. Sonst könnten wir ja genauso sprichwörtliche Pew Pew Laserkanonen und Zerg etc. in WoW haben, "is halt Fantasy und da is das ok".


----------



## Thranduilo (31. Oktober 2008)

Blutelf Hexer passt überhaupt nicht

Blutelfen sind eine Rasse die Magie nutzt, aber keine Hexerei
Selbst optisch wird net passen, da hexer items meist net so "edel" aussehen wie die von Magier zum beispiel.
Und blutelfen sind ja ne edle rasse


----------



## SixNight (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich allen anschließen auser das mit den Draenei shamys weil ich die echt toll find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das schlimmste is Gnom Krieger -.- weil ich gnome als meeles hasse


----------



## Asayur (31. Oktober 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> btw finde untote priester unpassend...priester haben für mich was mit heilung oder gott was zu tun und das passt nun wirklich net zu untoten^^



Naja, ist Ansichtssache, die Holy Priests passen nicht so ganz, die okkultistischen Schattenpriester passen meiner meinung nach sehr gut in dieses Schema rein, da sie ja einst auch "normale" Menschen waren.

Greetz

Asa


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Oktober 2008)

Blutelfen find ich eher arglistig, edel sind da viel mehr die Tauren - imho jedenfalls.
Orc Hexenmeister passen recht gut, aus dem einfachen Grund das sie die ersten Hexenmeister überhaupt waren - über deren akzeptanz lässt sich da schon eher streiten, aber Thrall ist ja recht tollerant.

Taurenjäger finde ich am unpassensten, ich finde das entspricht einfach nicht dem Stil und  der Art der Tauren. Optisch find ichs auch nicht grad passig. :>


----------



## Bullet1990 (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn etwas zum Schurken passt dann der Zwerg. In den Dungeons and Dragons Games waren die besten Schurken schon immer Schurken, auch im Dungeons and Dragons-Film, von Uwe Boll (ich weiß der kann nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) gab es da einen Zwerg Schurken in der Gruppe. Die Leute von Blizzard waren damals selber leidenschaftliche Dungeons und Dragons Fans und haben sich auch irgendwie danach gerichtet. Zwerge sind nicht nur dauernd besoffen, sie sind auch ziemlich geldgierig, weshalb sie jede Truhe öffnen wollen oder jeden Schatz haben wollen. Nun das passt ja zu Schurken. Auch im Dungeons and Dragons Game für die PS2 "The Dark Alliance 2" konnte man sich auch einen Zwergschurken auswählen, sein Name war Borador (so wie mein Zwergwarri jez heißt^^) als Char.

Zwerge sind die besten!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Bullet


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> Blutelf Hexer passt überhaupt nicht
> 
> Blutelfen sind eine Rasse die Magie nutzt, aber keine Hexerei
> Selbst optisch wird net passen, da hexer items meist net so "edel" aussehen wie die von Magier zum beispiel.
> Und blutelfen sind ja ne edle rasse


achja? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
gestate,das ich kurz lache 
*rofl*
also da kann ich in keinem einzigen punkt zustimmen



Asayur schrieb:


> Naja, ist Ansichtssache, die Holy Priests passen nicht so ganz, die okkultistischen Schattenpriester passen meiner meinung nach sehr gut in dieses Schema rein, da sie ja einst auch "normale" Menschen waren.
> 
> Greetz
> 
> Asa


 na und untote koennen genau wie menschen ganz verschieden sein,es sollte ja auch einen untoten bei der argentumdaemmerung gebn ... und der ist auch ne art pala


----------



## Deathknight3 (31. Oktober 2008)

Also an den Forumersteller,

ich finde du hast gerade genau die Klassen genannt, bei denen ich voll und ganz denke, dass sie zusammenpassen.


----------



## Dirahx (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich find *Blutelf Krieger* am schlimmsten...

ne, im ernst, find ich es zum kotzen, dass die *Blutelfen* kein *Krieger* haben!


----------



## Alien123 (31. Oktober 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> btw finde untote priester unpassend...priester haben für mich was mit heilung oder gott was zu tun und das passt nun wirklich net zu untoten^^



Untote Priester haben ihre eigene Gottheit


----------



## L-MWarFReak (31. Oktober 2008)

Blutelf Jäger.... was zur Hölle haben Blutelfen mit Hunter zu tun??? Die sind doch Manasüchtige Elfen oder so... und keine Fährtenleser oder whatever^^ dann noch lieber undead hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (31. Oktober 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...


/sign

gnomekrieger find ich sehen auch nicht toll aus..ich meine wer hat vor nen kleinen kampffussel den gleichen respekt vor nen taurenkrieger?


----------



## Taishan (31. Oktober 2008)

> btw finde untote priester unpassend...priester haben für mich was mit heilung oder gott was zu tun und das passt nun wirklich net zu untoten^^



Es gibt doch nix stylischeres, als nen untoten Schattenpriester - meiner Meinung nach.Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Girfried (31. Oktober 2008)

Crosis schrieb:


> btw finde untote priester unpassend...priester haben für mich was mit heilung oder gott was zu tun und das passt nun wirklich net zu untoten^^



untote-priester/innen find ich auch i-wie unpassend,vorallem wenn se holy sind


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (31. Oktober 2008)

ich finde troll-krieger und troll-schurke passen nicht.^^ sonst find ich trolle toll... spiele selber nen troll mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  XD


----------



## Taishan (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja, was meiner Meinung nach garnicht geht, sind männliche Blutelfen...das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, die machen bei allem was sie tun eine recht "warme" Figur xD


----------



## Dirahx (31. Oktober 2008)

L-MWarFReak schrieb:


> Blutelf Jäger.... was zur Hölle haben Blutelfen mit Hunter zu tun??? Die sind doch Manasüchtige Elfen oder so... und keine Fährtenleser oder whatever^^ dann noch lieber undead hunter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Frage mich auch was die Fetten Dreanei Jäger mit Hunter zu tun haben??? Die sind doch zu Fett zum jagen...
Dann doch lieber Gnom Hunter -.-


----------



## Pusillin (31. Oktober 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...



äh, schau dir doch mal die story an bevor du so einen sch... laberst!
DK (deathknights=todesritter) sind auferstandene, vorher jedoch gefallene Helden der allianz!
und jeder held kann fallen (im kampf/krieg sterben)!


----------



## Arkoras (31. Oktober 2008)

Pusillin schrieb:


> äh, schau dir doch mal die story an bevor du so einen sch... laberst!
> DK (deathknights=todesritter) sind auferstandene, vorher jedoch gefallene Helden der allianz!
> und jeder held kann fallen (im kampf/krieg sterben)!



Das erklärt nicht warum Gnome DK werden können, die sind vielleicht vieles, aber keine Helden


----------



## Dirahx (31. Oktober 2008)

Taishan schrieb:


> Naja, was meiner Meinung nach garnicht geht, sind männliche Blutelfen...das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, die machen bei allem was sie tun eine recht "warme" Figur xD



Weil die Rasse keine KRIEGER haben!!!

Kuck dir Nachtelf an, schaut genauso so "Warm" aus, aber wenn er dich mit nem 2h-Kolben kurz zerbommt denkst nicht mehr so...


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

jede klasse in wow ist eine heldenklasse

der dk ist nicht anders der wurde nur als heldenklasse bezeichnet weil die von blizz die kacknubs dazu bringen wollen

eine "heldenklasse" zu spielen und wotlk zu kaufen und euch kinder das geld aus den taschen zu ziehen


----------



## WL4ever (31. Oktober 2008)

advanced08 schrieb:


> "-Blutelf-Paladine
> Passt optisch gut, ansonsten nicht.
> Mittlerweile unersätzliche Klasse - aber das als einzigen Grund zu wählen, Paladine zur Horde zu packen find ich schlecht."
> 
> ...


mmh du musst aber auch noch beachten das sie nicht menschen waren sondern Nachtelfe. das schwächt deine blutelf-pala erklärung ein wenig denn nachtelf-pala?!? xD


----------



## Keyblader (31. Oktober 2008)

ich finde das gnome krieger werden können passt mal garnicht. das sieht einfach lächerlich aus.

was ich auch komisch finde ist das blutelfen keine krieger haben. jede andere rasse haben krieger nur die nicht. wer jetzt mit "die sind doch viel zu dünn" ankommt sollte sich mal den gnom anschauen -.-

naja von der sache mit dem mana kann ich das bei den blutelfen schon verstehen aber naja.


----------



## Barracudar (31. Oktober 2008)

Also ja das mit den orc hexern geht eig garnet..damals wurde damals haben die elemente ja aufgehört mit den schamanen zu reden als sie die pfade der hexer eingeschlagen haben und thrall war seit dem der erste "neue" schamane wieder seit sehr langer zeit und eigentlich hatte er vor sowas nicht wiederr durch kommen zu lassen.

dann das mit illidan ja er is der oberhexerfind ich auch...aber dann währe ich auch dafür dass er sone art twinblades wie er hat auch für hexer machen sollte xD ich will die haben mit meinem destrolock


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (31. Oktober 2008)

also ich find gnom krieger weil wenn die beispielsweise den kopflosen reiter helm haben is der sooo riesig das se in dem helm praktisch ne suppe kochen könnten^^ und nachelf priester find ich auch so naja


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

WL4ever schrieb:


> mmh du musst aber auch noch beachten das sie nicht menschen waren sondern Nachtelfe. das schwächt deine blutelf-pala erklärung ein wenig denn nachtelf-pala?!? xD



falsch sie waren hochelfen 

nachtelfen sind die baumschmuser deren volk eigentlich nur aus frauen bestand soweit ich weis xD


----------



## Dextra17 (31. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> mademyday
> 
> endlich ne neue sig,dilius wurde langsam alt



NP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VollAssiToni (31. Oktober 2008)

> ZITAT(WL4ever @ 31.10.2008, 19:32) *
> mmh du musst aber auch noch beachten das sie nicht menschen waren sondern Nachtelfe. das schwächt deine blutelf-pala erklärung ein wenig denn nachtelf-pala?!? xD
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, die Hochelfen waren früher Nachtelfen. Nach der Zerstörung Kalimdors glaub ich sind dann einige Nachtelfen zu den Hochelfen geworden, die dann später die Blutelfen wurde. Und Nachtelfenmänner gabs natürlich auch. Denk mal an Illidan oder Malfurion.

Hier aus WoW-Wiki.net :

Vor zehntausenden von Jahren gab es unter den Nachtelfen eine Elite,die sich Quel'dorei („die Hochgeborenen“) nannte. Diese Elite und Lieblinge Königin Azsharas experimentierten mit der Magie des Brunnens der Ewigkeit und lockten so die Brennende Legion in die Welt. Nach dem Krieg, der als „Krieg der Ahnen“ über den ganzen Kontinent wütete, war das alte Nachtelfenreich zerstört und die Überlebenden schufen ein neues, von der Magie abgewandtes und dem Druidentum verpflichtetes Reich. Aber es gab immer noch viele Nachtelfen, darunter auch Quel'dorei unter der Führung von Dath'Remar, der später den Namen Sunstrider („Sonnenwanderer“) erhielt, die der Magie nicht abschwören wollten und in einem Akt der Überheblichkeit einen magischen Sturm über dem Wald von Ashenvale entfachten. Da die anderen Nachtelfen eine Tötung ihrer Brüder und Schwestern für diese Tat nicht übers Herz brachten, wurden die abtrünnigen Nachtelfen verbannt, was diese aber eher erleichtert aufnahmen, da sie das Druidentum für schwach hielten und nun ein neues, magisches Reich gründen konnten.

Nachdem die verbannten Hochelfen mit Schiffen in unbekannte Gewässer ihrer Verbannung entgegen fuhren, kamen sie schließlich an der Küste des Kontinents an, den man heute unter dem Namen Lordaeron kennt. Sie errichteten im heutigen Tirisfal eine Stadt, die aber aufgegeben wurde, als viele der Verbannten an etwas Unbekanntem erkrankten. So reisten die Verbannten weiter in die heutige Region von Quel'Thalas, wo sie unbeabsichtigt auf dem Boden heiliger Trollstätten eine Stadt namens Silvermoon („Silbermond“) gründeten, was ihnen den Jahrtausende währenden Hass der Waldtrolle einbrachte.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Das erklärt nicht warum Gnome DK werden können, die sind vielleicht vieles, aber keine Helden


hehe

ddas ist ja der sig-suche thread


----------



## ReWahn (31. Oktober 2008)

Gnom-Krieger: Lächerlichkeit hoch 2.
Gnom-Todesritter: Lächerlichkeit hoch 3.

Draenei-Schamanen: Storytechnisch unpassend.
Blutelf-Paladine: same.

Orc-Hexer: Sinnvoll. unglückliche modelwahl, aber storytechnisch durchaus vertretbar.


----------



## Cobald (31. Oktober 2008)

Ähm...

Ich habe auch die beiden Trilogien gelesen und WC2 und WC3+TFT gespielt und muss sagen das zumindest ICH seit wow mit der Story überhaupt nichtmehr zurecht komme...

Die Geschichte ist um im ganzen so episch und umfangreich geworden wie nur es nur wenige schaffen!

Und ich, hier kann ich nur für mich reden, bin seit wow vollkommen überfordert. Den klaren "Roten Faden" überhaupt noch in irgendeiner Form herauszufinden oder bestimmte Ereignisse bestimmten Personen und bestimmten Zeiten zuzuordnen ist fast unmöglich wenn man nicht höchstpersönlich an der Entstehung mitgewirkt hat!

Also an alle die hier vesuchen mit irgendwelchen Storyelementen zu argumentieren:

Lasst das gleich, ist beinahe unmöglich! Ausserdam sagte Blizzard selbst das sie die Geschichte zu gunsten des Spiels oft beschneiden mussten und es tatsächlich Dinge in wow gibt die nicht zu 100% in die geschichte passen aber zugunsten des spielspasses gemacht würden müssten!

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...



Dk's sind gefallene helden der horde o. allianz  also kann das jeder sein ....


----------



## ReWahn (31. Oktober 2008)

Gnom ist das absolute Gegenteil von Atmosphäre...
Seit WoW und den damit quasi neu eingeführten gnomen nehme ich warcraft als fantasygeschichte nicht mehr ernst...
(ok, sie waren schon in wc3 als gyrokopterpilot da, aber da waren sie net so aufdringlich und auch net so übertrieben lächerlich...)


----------



## Warlordkang (31. Oktober 2008)

Gnome sind auch nicht weniger heldenhaft oder mutig als die anderen Rassen der Allianz. Warum aus ihren Reihen keine Drachentöter, große Krieger oder auch abgrundtief verwerflichte Schlächter (Endboss Gnomregan allen entfallen?),  erwachsen können sollen sei mir fremd, nur weil sie etwas kleiner gewachsen sind als die Menschen. Sind Zwerge auch und bei ihnen jammert auch niemand darüber wenn sie mit  einer großen Zweihandaxt irgend einen Drachen anspringt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Schamanen der Allianz lernen ihre Künste von den Furbolgs mit denen sie sich die Exodar Exilanten verbünden nach dem sie ihr gestohlnes Teil der Festung der Stürme auf eine Insel bruchlandten. Die Eredar in Outland, die zum Teil ihren Glauben an das Licht und die Naaru verloren haben, dagegen bekommen Hilfe von eben jenen wilden Naturgeistern von denen sich die Orcs abwanden als sie begannen Dämonen zu huldigen. 

Der Orden der Blutritter sind auch nicht paladinhafter als die Ritter der Scarlet Crusade, welche ebenfalls noch das Licht anrufen können wohl sie sich unglaublich Tief in Hass, Blutdurst und Rachegelüsten verfangen haben, dass sie einfachen jeden töten der nicht einer der ihren ist. Dazu haben die Blutelfen sie einen Teil ihrer Kräfte einem Naaru gestohlen, einem Halbgott der die Essenz des Lichts selbst darstellt und machen damit auch nicht viel anderes als ihre Warlocks, die ihre Kräfte von Dämonen rauben.



ReWahn schrieb:


> Gnom ist das absolute Gegenteil von Atmosphäre...
> Seit WoW und den damit quasi neu eingeführten gnomen nehme ich warcraft als fantasygeschichte nicht mehr ernst...
> (ok, sie waren schon in wc3 als gyrokopterpilot da, aber da waren sie net so aufdringlich und auch net so übertrieben lächerlich...)



WC 2 waren es Gnome, steuere dort auch U-Boote. WC 3 sind es Zwergenpiloten. Die Gnome verbrachten die Zeit in WC 3 damit ihre Reich vor einfallenden Troggs zu beschützen, welches sie selbst erledigen wollten, da sie keine Bürde für die Allianz sein wollten die schon genug Probleme hatte. 

Und Gnome sind nicht lächerlich, sie sind schlimmstenfalls exzentrisch, aber sind die Goblins auch, darum bauen sie auch diese extrem unterhaltsamen Steampunkgeräte die für mich zumindest auch einen netten Teil des Wacraftflairs ausmachen.


----------



## Albertado (31. Oktober 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Die Schamanen der Allianz lernen ihre Künste von den Furbolgs mit denen sie sich die Exodar Exilanten verbünden nach dem sie ihr gestohlnes Teil der Festung der Stürme auf eine Insel bruchlandten.




sry, aber die draenei haben ihr Schamanisches Wissen von den Orks auf Draenor erhalten, un nicht von den Furbolgs der Tannenruhfeste(gibt's da überhaupt Schamanen?)


----------



## Animos93 (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann mich deinen Beispielen nur anschließen bis auf orc hexenmeister...


----------



## dragon1 (31. Oktober 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Gnome sind auch nicht weniger heldenhaft oder mutig als die anderen Rassen der Allianz. Warum aus ihren Reihen keine Drachentöter, große Krieger oder auch abgrundtief verwerflichte Schlächter (Endboss Gnomregan allen entfallen?),  erwachsen können sollen sei mir fremd, nur weil sie etwas kleiner gewachsen sind als die Menschen. Sind Zwerge auch und bei ihnen jammert auch niemand darüber wenn sie mit  einer großen Zweihandaxt irgend einen Drachen anspringt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du musst ihnen nur ins gesicht schauen...


> Und Gnome sind nicht lächerlich, sie sind schlimmstenfalls exzentrisch, aber sind die Goblins auch, darum bauen sie auch diese extrem unterhaltsamen Steampunkgeräte die für mich zumindest auch einen netten Teil des Wacraftflairs ausmachen.


hey nichts gegen goblin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *gackernd durch die gegend mit dynamit werf*


----------



## Warlordkang (31. Oktober 2008)

Albertado schrieb:


> sry, aber die draenei haben ihr Schamanisches Wissen von den Orks auf Draenor erhalten, un nicht von den Furbolgs der Tannenruhfeste(gibt's da überhaupt Schamanen?)



Sicher haben die Schamanen, hast auch als Exodarexilant eine lange Questreihe gleich am Anfang wo ihnen helfen musst, dazu gibts diesen lustigen Typen.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Gurrag
Ein Allianzschamanenausbilder der Mitten in Exodar steht


http://www.wowwiki.com/Farseer_Nobundo
Nobundo der erste Eredar Schamane hat seine Kräfte auch nicht von den Orcs, die Elemente von Outland begannen ihm nur irgendwann zu helfen als er immer mehr den Glauben an das Licht verlor. Früher war er ein Paladin, aber wurde wärend der Plünderung von Shattrath verhext und begann zu mutieren. Er half dann später weitere Schamanen auszubilden. Die Spieler im Startgebiet kriegen ihre Einweisungen afaik aber weit mehr von den Furbolgs.


----------



## ReWahn (31. Oktober 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Gnome sind auch nicht weniger heldenhaft oder mutig als die anderen Rassen der Allianz. Warum aus ihren Reihen keine Drachentöter, große Krieger oder auch abgrundtief verwerflichte Schlächter (Endboss Gnomregan allen entfallen?),  erwachsen können sollen sei mir fremd, nur weil sie etwas kleiner gewachsen sind als die Menschen. Sind Zwerge auch und bei ihnen jammert auch niemand darüber wenn sie mit  einer großen Zweihandaxt irgend einen Drachen anspringt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss an der Mentalität der Gnome liegen. Espasst einfahc nicht zu ihnen, so wie sie nicht in er Form wie sie in WoW dargestellt werden zu einem guten Fantasy-Universum passen.




> WC 2 waren es Gnome, steuere dort auch U-Boote. WC 3 sind es Zwergenpiloten. Die Gnome verbrachten die Zeit in WC 3 damit ihre Reich vor einfallenden Troggs zu beschützen, welches sie selbst erledigen wollten, da sie keine Bürde für die Allianz sein wollten die schon genug Probleme hatte.
> 
> Und Gnome sind nicht lächerlich, sie sind schlimmstenfalls exzentrisch, aber sind die Goblins auch, darum bauen sie auch diese extrem unterhaltsamen Steampunkgeräte die für mich zumindest auch einen netten Teil des Wacraftflairs ausmachen.



Sind gnome... der bart und die stimme mögen an zwerge erinnern, aber die brille und das verhalten deuten auf gnome hin :> (bin mir aber net 100% sicher)

Und doch, meiner Meinung nach sind sie Lächerlich. Goblins haben Style, die Profitgier macht sie doch wesentlich Sympathischer, auch ihr Aussehen wirkt nicht so abstossend wie das der Gnome...

/vote for Goblins as Hordevolk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> Storytechnisch, optisch, oder sonstige Unarten (:
> Welche Klassen hätten niemals zu einer bestimmten Rasse gehn dürfen?
> 
> 
> ...



Zu Orc Hexern:
Das ist wie bei den Anderen Rassen auch Hexer haben vllt nicht das höchste ansehen in der Bevölkerung aber sie werden geduldet weil sie fürdie selbe sache kämpfen wenn auch teilweise mit fragwürdigen methoden

Draenei geb ich dir sowas von recht!!  Die echten Schamanen haben nunmal hauer und schuhe tragen sie auch nicht maaaan

Blutelfen sind die Nachfahren der Hochelfen ,welch ezu den ersten Paladinen überhaupt gehörten.
Sie sind ja auch nicht "böse" geworden sondern haben sich nur von der Ally getrennt weil sie veraten wurden , dann kurze zeit bei Illi und jetzt bei der horde. Warum sollten sie keine Palas mehr sein??.

Zu gnomen kann ich nur sagen ,dass es rein story technisch nicht viel zu sagen gibt , da die gnome ja erst mit WoW kamen,
und klein ist nicht gleich schwach!


Und dann les ich hier noch das welche gegen Ork schurken sind.
Hallo?!? Jemals WC3 gespielt?!? Blademaster?!? Die einzige wirkliche steathl klasse in Wc3


----------



## advanced08 (31. Oktober 2008)

stimmt den blademaster hab ich ganz vergessen ^^ war mit dem tauren mein lieblings held der orcs 

aber der blademaster war nicht so fett wie der rest der orcs =O


----------



## Warlordkang (31. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Muss an der Mentalität der Gnome liegen. Espasst einfahc nicht zu ihnen, so wie sie nicht in er Form wie sie in WoW dargestellt werden zu einem guten Fantasy-Universum passen.



Wie werden sie den dargestellt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mir kamen sie immer wie kleine Menschen vor die an sich technisch extrem weit sind, aber sehr wenige moralische Bedenken an den Tag legen. Sie sind geniale Erfinder (Gnomregan hat durchaus was für sich), talentierte Zauberer (Kirin Tor, diverse Kultisten und auch Totenbeschwörer der Geissel), warum sie nicht als Krieger taugen sollten wüsste ich wirklich nicht. 




> Sind gnome... der bart und die stimme mögen an zwerge erinnern, aber die brille und das verhalten deuten auf gnome hin :> (bin mir aber net 100% sicher)
> 
> Und doch, meiner Meinung nach sind sie Lächerlich. Goblins haben Style, die Profitgier macht sie doch wesentlich Sympathischer, auch ihr Aussehen wirkt nicht so abstossend wie das der Gnome...
> 
> ...



WC 3 Spielanleitung

Gyrocopter
The ingenious dwarven engineers, taking a nod from their inventive
gnomish cousins, constructed the ultimate airborne scout
vehicle. The gyrocopters are small but versatile flying machines
that can cover great distances at speed and evade enemy ground
forces. Though the contraptions are somewhat rickety, they are
armed with mounted cannons and bombs, and piloted by the daring
– if not insane – dwarven pilot corps.

Sind Zwerge. ^^ Und ja Goblins brauchen wir wieder als Hordenvolk. =) 

Gnome scheinen einfach das Problem zu haben, dass sie nie wirklich ins Rampenlicht gerückt wurden. Sie brauchen irgend einen grossen Rassenchampion, einen eigenen Lothar, oder was wie die Lady Proudmoore.


----------



## SeRuM (31. Oktober 2008)

Alles im Allen find ich das die von Blizz das schoa gut gemacht haben.

Höchstens Ziegenschlumpfschamis find ich noch was komisch .


Wer hier alles Blutelfenkrieger vordert ,der muss sich die mal angucken die sind vollkommen magie gesteuert und schurke ist da die ausnahme ,aber das passt trotzdem naja ..von hinten halt ^^
krieger passt eig überall zu ist (auch zu gnomen) den jeder kann sich nen axt nehmen und draufhauen.Nur Blutelfen machen sowas nicht die wären auch viel zu eingebildet um sich die hände smutsich zu machen.


Ich denke nich das Blizz da noch was ändert. Zwerge waren da die ausnahme mit den Mages..
Und ich halt das auch für sinnlos jeder klasse DKs zu geben Nachtelfen , Tauren , und Trolle ...ja Trolle die geilste rasse die es gibt auch die passt einfach nich tzu  nem DK.


----------



## SeRuM (31. Oktober 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Gnome scheinen einfach das Problem zu haben, dass sie nie wirklich ins Rampenlicht gerückt wurden. Sie brauchen irgend einen grossen Rassenchampion, einen eigenen Lothar, oder was wie die Lady Proudmoore.


Du meinst wohl eher sowas wie Thrall,Cairne,Voll'jin oder Sylvannas.

Was Helden angeht haben wie einfach die besseren!
Ich glaube Arthas hat die Ally aus grutem Grund verlassen ^^


----------



## Warlordkang (31. Oktober 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher sowas wie Thrall,Cairne,Voll'jin oder Sylvannas.
> 
> Was Helden angeht haben wie einfach die besseren!
> Ich glaube Arthas hat die Ally aus grutem Grund verlassen ^^




Gnome sind aber ne Allirasse also pssst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollen dennen ja nicht irgendwelche Ideen beibringen das sie noch coolere Champions kriegen als wir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Trolle



Die ersten Krieger des Lichkings waren Eistrolle, zwar was ganz anderes als unsere geliebten Dschungeltrolle, aber an sich sehe ich keinen Grund warum ein Darkspearkrieger nicht der Geissel verfallen können sollte. Totenbeschwörung ist ziemlich geläufig unter Trollen und das benutzen von schwarzer Magie ist auch nicht wirklich unbekannt unter den Trollstämmen.


----------



## binary (31. Oktober 2008)

Naja, was meiner Meinung nach garnicht geht, sind männliche Blutelfen...das kann man drehen und wenden wie man will, die machen bei allem was sie tun eine recht "warme" Figur xD



/sign aber sowas von

Vote for rosa Röckchen und Wattebällchen als automod bei jedem männlichen blutelfen plus option im interface sich alle männlichen blutelfen als weiblich darstellen zulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (31. Oktober 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Wie werden sie den dargestellt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klick nen npc-gnom an und nen anderen npc... die gnomensprüche sind lächerlich...
Und auch schon ihr aussehen... 
zwerge = kleinere menschen mit muskuöser figur, ausgeprägtem bartwuchs und sturer mentaität mit hang zu alkohol und brutalität.
gnome = kleine menschen, die laufen wie hampelmänner, reden wie witzfiguren usw... bauen gute maschinen, ok, aber sonst...
und gnome geben keine guten krieger ab weil ihnen einfach körperlich die kraft und ddas gewicht fehlen. die haben arme wie n orc finger... zwerge haben ordentlcih muskelmasse und aufgrund ihrer statur ähnlich viel gesamtgewicht wie menschen *g*
gnome wiegen so viel wie der huf von nem tauren. wo soll da denn die kraft herkommen, nen dicken 2h-hammer zu schwingen?





> WC 3 Spielanleitung
> 
> Gyrocopter
> The ingenious dwarven engineers, taking a nod from their inventive
> ...


ok, hattest recht, sind zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem 'gnomenhedd' könntest du recht haben... ich persönlich würde ihn wohl auch nujr lächerlich finden, wenn sein sound/speechfile den anderen männlichen gnomen ähnet, aber viee spieler könnte sowas überzeugen...


----------



## Warlordkang (31. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Klick nen npc-gnom an und nen anderen npc... die gnomensprüche sind lächerlich...



Sie sind eigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch Goblins, Orcs und Trolle machen bei Zeiten blöde Sprüche, wenn oft genug drauf rumklickst. Gnome scheinen irgendwie erfrischend unmilitärisch gegenüber den anderen Rassen, da der grösste Teil der Gnomnpcs ja auch Händler oder einfache Exilanten sind. 



> Und auch schon ihr aussehen...
> zwerge = kleinere menschen mit muskuöser figur, ausgeprägtem bartwuchs und sturer mentaität mit hang zu alkohol und brutalität.
> gnome = kleine menschen, die laufen wie hampelmänner, reden wie witzfiguren usw... bauen gute maschinen, ok, aber sonst...
> und gnome geben keine guten krieger ab weil ihnen einfach körperlich die kraft und ddas gewicht fehlen. die haben arme wie n orc finger... zwerge haben ordentlcih muskelmasse und aufgrund ihrer statur ähnlich viel gesamtgewicht wie menschen *g*
> gnome wiegen so viel wie der huf von nem tauren. wo soll da denn die kraft herkommen, nen dicken 2h-hammer zu schwingen?



Muss ja nicht nur mit Körperkraft kämpfen, Geschicklichkeit und List tun es auch (Gnomschurken sind ja auch nicht grad unbeliebt), aber mit etwas Training und angemessner Ausrüstung sollten sie sich durchaus beweissen können, vorallem weil sie ja viel bessere empflichere Stellen treffen können dank ihrer Körpergrösse (oder Mangel dessen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An Mut und Durchsetzungswille etwas zu erreichen scheint es Gnomen ja immerhin wirklich nicht zu Mangeln. 




> mit dem 'gnomenhedd' könntest du recht haben... ich persönlich würde ihn wohl auch nujr lächerlich finden, wenn sein sound/speechfile den anderen männlichen gnomen ähnet, aber viee spieler könnte sowas überzeugen...



Müsste einfach "unique" genug sein damit es sich rentiert. Ein Abenteurermagier vom Schlage Rhonins, oder ein unverdorbenen Schwarzmagier bzw Totenbeschwörer.


----------



## Vurvolak (31. Oktober 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...


Es kommt niemand daher und denkt sich: "Och, an der Kriegerschule wurd ich nicht angenommen, da bewerb ich mich doch mal bei Arthas." Die Entscheidung, sich dem Lich-König zu unterwerfen ist von weit höheren Faktoren geprägt, die durchaus auch sonst friedfertige Rassen betreffen können.


----------



## el_Django (31. Oktober 2008)

Es könnten auch misanthropische Nachtelfen/Tauren sein die dann mit dem Lich König alles Leben auslöschen wollen...

Ich glaube darüber kann man seeehr lange diskutieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalius88 (31. Oktober 2008)

"-Blutelf-Paladine
Passt optisch gut, ansonsten nicht.
Mittlerweile unersätzliche Klasse - aber das als einzigen Grund zu wählen, Paladine zur Horde zu packen find ich schlecht."

Blutelfen waren damals ein Volk der Allianz....nur durch die bevor stehende auslöschung haben sie einen Packt mit Illidan geschlossen!!!
Und wenn Orcs aus ihren Zeiten unter Mannoroth noch Hexenmeister sein dürfen...darf der Blutef auch Pala sein.
Solche Kommentare schliesen nur auf unwissenheit hin...es ist immer noch traurig das nur wenige wissen das Warcraft 3 der vorgänder von wow ist,ansonsten würden nicht immer solch bl**en Threads aufgemacht werden

*Blackmetal ist sowas von Krieg*


----------



## Animalius88 (31. Oktober 2008)

> Es kommt niemand daher und denkt sich: "Och, an der Kriegerschule wurd ich nicht angenommen, da bewerb ich mich doch mal bei Arthas." Die Entscheidung, sich dem Lich-König zu unterwerfen ist von weit höheren Faktoren geprägt, die durchaus auch sonst friedfertige Rassen betreffen können.



Eine verdammt gute antwort^^
Es gibt bei WOW kein richtig oder Falsch es gibt nur sinnlose Threads in Foren


----------



## Krylin (31. Oktober 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> -OrcHexer.
> Storytechnisches Chaos, weil Thrall dem Hexentum dank Schamanismus ein Ende gesetzt hat. Normalerweise dürften nur gegnerische Orcs rumhexen. Optisch sehn Roben bei Orcs auch widerlich aus.
> 
> -DraeneiSchamane.
> ...



zu orc warlocks - im gegenteil, die sind einfach nur goil o_O erstmal weil die den hexerismus erfunden haben^^ und dann finde ich dass diese ganze dämonologie und die roben (^^) zu denen passen :>)

zu nachtelf schami - dürfte es storytechnisch gar net geben, weil die ja mit dem schamanismus elune verraten würden..^^

..bling-bling-totems xD


----------



## le-chuck (31. Oktober 2008)

Gnom Krieger passt doch enorm. Nicht jeder Krieger tankt, sondern haut mit zwei Schwertern drauf und macht bäm, bäm.


----------



## Animalius88 (31. Oktober 2008)

> zu orc warlocks - im gegenteil, die sind einfach nur goil o_O erstmal weil die den hexerismus erfunden haben^^ und dann finde ich dass diese ganze dämonologie und die roben (^^) zu denen passen :>)



Ja aber du kämpst unter Thrall und Story Technisch kann es zu 100% nicht gehen da er der Zauberei abgedankt hat.....oder zumindest der dunklen zauberei....und ä Hexenmeisterle verkörpert das Böse.......

.....aber bei denn Nachtelfen geb ich dir 100% recht


----------



## Melian (31. Oktober 2008)

Zwergenschurken find ich unpassend. Zwerge sind nicht verstohlen und heimlich, die sind ein offenes, ehrliches, einfaches Volk.
weiter finde ich Untote (holy)priester total irrisinnig und dumm. das macht keinen sinn


----------



## Keyblader (31. Oktober 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> /vote for Goblins as Hordevolk
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn das kommen sollte wäre es ja schon fast egal welche seite man nimmt -.-

zum glück sind die goblins ja neutral


----------



## Rabengott (31. Oktober 2008)

Dirahx schrieb:


> Kuck dir Nachtelf an, schaut genauso so "Warm" aus, aber wenn er dich mit nem  2h-Kolben kurz zerbommt denkst nicht mehr so...



Wenn du wüsstest was so ein Nachtelf noch so alles mit seinem " 2h-Kolben" anstellen kann würdest du wieder so denken.....


----------



## Männchen (31. Oktober 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...



Zudem riecht mal die Alkoholfahne meilenweit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Warlordkang (31. Oktober 2008)

Animalius88 schrieb:


> Ja aber du kämpst unter Thrall und Story Technisch kann es zu 100% nicht gehen da er der Zauberei abgedankt hat.....oder zumindest der dunklen zauberei....und ä Hexenmeisterle verkörpert das Böse.......
> 
> .....aber bei denn Nachtelfen geb ich dir 100% recht



Hexenmeister sind nicht von Natur aus Böse, viel sind Magier die glauben dadurch das sie die Kräfte der Dämonen nutzen diese besser zu bekämpfen und verstehen zu können. Mit der Zeit verfallen viele nur leider der verderblichen Magie die sie führen und dem Rausch sich ihnen hinzugeben. Thrall erlaubt die Anwesenheit von bestimmten Hexenmeistern in Orgrimmar scheinbar aus dem einfachen Grund, damit er sie besser im Auge behalten kann und sie nicht in den Untergrund und in die Fänge der Dämonenkulte treibt. 



			
				Melina schrieb:
			
		

> Zwergenschurken find ich unpassend. Zwerge sind nicht verstohlen und heimlich, die sind ein offenes, ehrliches, einfaches Volk.
> weiter finde ich Untote (holy)priester total irrisinnig und dumm. das macht keinen sinn



Die Zwerge selbst dürften dir hier glaube ich nur bedingt zustimmen. Die Dunkeleiszwerge zB sind ihr eigens Volk und sogar noch viel tiefer dunklen Dingen verfallen als ein abenteurliche Schurke es jemals ist. Dazu sind Schurken nicht umbedingt Verbrecher, oft sind es Späher, Wanderer, Söldner und Abenteurer. Sachen dennen gerade Zwerge sehr nachgehen. 

Die Forsaken glauben an den vergessenen Schatten. Eine abgewandelte Art des Glaubens der Allianz an das heilige Licht. Da sie offensichtlich nicht vom Licht beschützt wurden als sie noch Menschen waren (sonst hätte die Geissel ja nicht so leicht siegen können), aber nicht wie viele ihrer Brüder und Schwestern Sklaven von Arthas Willen wurden, muss etwas an ihnen ander sein. Aus diesem Gedanken schöpften sie den Glauben, dass sie stärker sind als die anderen Menschen und daher die wahre Macht in ihnen ruht, nicht aussen irgendwo als übernatürliches Ding oder Wesen. Ähnlich wie der Glaube an das heilige Licht erlaubt es ihnen damit das Leid von anderen zu heilen in dem sie den Schmerz auf ihre Glaubensgeimschaft ausbreiten bis er durch die Menge der Pesonen und der Stärke ihres Willen zu einer nicht mehr spührbaren Bürde wird und damit nichtig. Die Heilkräfte von Allianzpriestern kommen vom selben Gedanken her, aber dort durch Intressen an Gemeinwohl, Herzensgüte und Hilfsbereitschaft. Wobei natürlich auch Forsakenpriester vorallem versuchen ihre Geimschaft zu Stärken und das Leiden ihrer Verbündete und anderer Forsaken zu schmällern, wie Priester es sollten, sie glauben aber nur sehr bedingt an Mitleid gegenüber anderen ausserhalb ihrer Kultur. 



			
				Keyblader schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das kommen sollte wäre es ja schon fast egal welche seite man nimmt -.-
> 
> zum glück sind die goblins ja neutral



Waren sie nicht immer. Sie kämpften bereits früher für die Horde und du musst dazu doch auch gestehen du siehst weit mehr Goblins Hand in Hand mit der Horde arbeiten als mit der Allianz. Dazu findest du auch eher Hordensiedlungen nah Goblinstädten, als Allianzlager.


----------



## Avane x.X (31. Oktober 2008)

el_Django schrieb:


> Troll Magier und Krieger find ich schon stylisch.
> Vorallem die Krieger, weil die nich so "Hau drauf" mässig sind wie Tauren oder Orks. Die Animationen sehen viel geschmeidiger aus.
> 
> Von daher: ein <3 für Trolle
> ...




Ich finde die Klassen/Rassen eig auch n1 weil die auch noch selten sind.

Avane


----------



## Melian (31. Oktober 2008)

das ändert nichts and er tatsache, dass das Licht, also heiligmagie, ähnlich wirkt wie schatten für lebende.
sie könnten sich nicht mit hieligmagie heilen, zumidnest nicht in der jetzigen form


----------



## Palaheal (31. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht hat es schon wer geschrieben weis es nicht hab ab Seite 5 aufgehöhrt zu lesen. Nun zu den Blutelf Paladinen: 
1. Es gibt keine Blutelfen "Paladine" Sie nennen sich selbst Blutritter und wer einen bis zu lv 60 gespielt hat merkt auch in der epic Mount Quest das die Blutritter die Paladine der Allianz verachten und auch ihre Ansichten des Lichts nicht teilen. 


2. Das mit den Blutelfen und Horde liegt daran, dass als Keal´Thas die Blutelfen noch führte von einem General der Menschen den Auftrag hatte eine überstreitmacht der Untoten zu besiegen während der Vorbereitungen kam Lady Vashj und bat Keal ihre Hilfe an nach der Schlacht lies der General Keal und seine Soldaten Gefangen nehmen da er sich mit feinden der Allianz verbündete Vashj befreite sie und sie flohen. Dann lies Keal Silbermond neu bauen und ging zu Illidan zurück in die Scherbenwelt lies jedoch einige seiner Diener zurück. Als Keal jedoch (siehe Sonnenbrunnen versuch Kil´jaeden zurück nach Azeroth zu holen) M´uru den Blutrittern wieder gestohlen hat nachdem er ihnen M´uru als geschenk gab schworen die Blutritter unter der führung ihrer Matriachin Lady Liandra(glaube sie heist so) rache. Nun zurück zu dem Mmit der Horde diese Splittergruppe die von Keal zurück gelassen hatten keine möglichkeit Verbündete in der Allianz zu finden wanten sie sich an Sylvannas und die Horde.



3. Ich schließe darauf das die Blutritter Blutritter heisen da sich die Hochelfen nach der Zerstörung vom Sonnenbrunnen Blutelfen nannten, dass sie sich von Paladine zu Blutrittern umnannten( meine erste These). Meine 2. These dass sie sich nach dem Verrat der Allianz an ihnen sich aus hass zu ihren "Konkurenten und ehemaligen Waffenbrüdern und Schwestern" auf Blutritter (Blutrache sozusagen) umnannten. vielleicht gibt es auch eine erklärung in der Wow-Geschichte weiß es ned kenn znur wc3 +addon.


mfg Palaheal : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry für Rechtschreibfehler hoffe sie stöhren euch nicht zu sehr.


----------



## Arkoras (31. Oktober 2008)

Keyblader schrieb:


> zum glück sind die goblins ja neutral



Wohl noch nie mit nem Zeppelin der Horde geflogen, oder?


----------



## Warlordkang (31. Oktober 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> das ändert nichts and er tatsache, dass das Licht, also heiligmagie, ähnlich wirkt wie schatten für lebende.
> sie könnten sich nicht mit hieligmagie heilen, zumidnest nicht in der jetzigen form



Scheinbar hängt es von der Absicht des Anwenders ab, sonst könntest du ja mit den Kräften des heiligen Lichtes niemanden verletzen, natürlich wirkt es effektiver bei dämonischen Wesen und den Untoten, aber es ist auch eine sehr effektive Waffe gegen die "Lebenden" wie die Orcs ja wärend dem Zweiten Krieg unschön durch die Paladine der Allianz erfahren durften. Die Paladinfähigkeit Holy Shock zB ist der selbe Zauber, aber wenn er Verbündete des Paladins trifft heilt er sie damit, wärend der seinen Feinden Wunden schlägt. 


Dazu ist nicht alle heilende Magie durch das heilige Licht geben, soweit wir wissen sogar nur das der meisten Allianzpriester- und Paladine. Druiden und Schamane nutzen die lebendspenden Kräfte der Natur, Trollpriester ihre Vodookünste, die Forsaken und wohl auch einige Blutelfenpriester ihre abgewandelte Abart der Menschenreligon und die Blutritter verdorbene, gestohlene Lichtkräfte.


----------



## Midgardszorn (31. Oktober 2008)

Wer oder was zusammen passt ist doch eigentlich egal. Das hängt hauptsächlich mit dem persönlichen Geschmack zusammen und wie man sich eine bestimmte Rasse vorstellt. Ich spiele einen Zwerg-Krieger. Ihn habe ich zum Beispiel wegen Gimli aus "Herr der Ringe" gewählt.


----------



## ReWahn (31. Oktober 2008)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht nur mit Körperkraft kämpfen, Geschicklichkeit und List tun es auch (Gnomschurken sind ja auch nicht grad unbeliebt), aber mit etwas Training und angemessner Ausrüstung sollten sie sich durchaus beweissen können, vorallem weil sie ja viel bessere empflichere Stellen treffen können dank ihrer Körpergrösse (oder Mangel dessen).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Krieger verlassen sich aber zu 80% auf Körperkraft... List und Bewegichkeit und so sind Schurkenskills... gnom schurken sind ja ok... und empfindliche stellen? kopf ausser reichweite... alles andere is meistens dick gepanzert... und für nen grösseren krieger auch zu erreichen...


----------



## Warlordkang (31. Oktober 2008)

Die Beine sind bei für den Gnom direkt auf Schwerthöhe und etwas höher gehts an Weichteile und Innerein, sofern er nicht grad gegen einen Riesen kämpft. Würde zwar nicht umbedingt würdevoll aussehenden, aber mit etwas geschickt ausweichen und parieren, könnte er durchaus sehr unschöne Treffer landen.


----------



## Larthán (1. November 2008)

Also muss eigentlich sagen das die Rassen/Klassen Aufteilung garnet schlecht ist....

Zu den Hexern bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber Guldan war ein Hexer der beim ersten Angriff gegen Azeroth sein Leben verloren hat, ob die Orks dann 
mit den Hexern aufgehört haben weis ich nicht, denke aber mal nicht. Und das die Orks die ersten waren die Hexer hatten glaub ich nicht, wegen der
Brennenden Legion, die waren es ja (glaube ich zumindest^^) die den Orks die Hexerei beigebracht haben.

Zu den Blutelf-Paladinen steht es denk ich so die Menschen kannten schon die Magie(natürlich nur in ganz ganz geringen Zügen) und halt na Das heilige Licht und 
als die dann auf die damals noch lebenden Hochelfen gestoßen sind, brachten einerseits die Elfen den Menschen bei Magie richtig zu kontrollieren und zu wirken, 
im Gegenzug wurde den Elfen das Heilige Licht zuteil. Denn ich denke das es auch Hochelfen-Paladine in der Silbernen Hand also dem von Uther Lightbringer
gegründeten Paladin-Orden gab.

mfg ;-)


----------



## Excotus (1. November 2008)

Ich finde Orc Hexenmeister und
Orc Schurke,
Zwerg Schurke 
sehen einfach kacke aus So Breite typen Schurke oder Orc hexer...


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

wah! Orkhexenmeister waren die ersten Hexenmeister ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die einzig wahren^^


----------



## Rhundos (1. November 2008)

DRAENEI DEATHKNIGHTS!!!!
Da Draenei doch mit dem Licht verbunden sind und mit den Naaru auch Lichtwesen als "Anführer" haben.

Tauren Jäger!
Aber hier gebe ich blizz nur einen "Anstupser" dass sie Taurenhuntern bittebitte endlich als Startwaffe einen Bogen geben mögen, da Tauren das wohl - mit den Nachtelfen - naturverbundenste Volk in der WoW ist und sie daher schon von vornherein nichts mit Gewehren und sonstigem am Hut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (1. November 2008)

Find alles gut so wie es ist, naja nicht ganz...
...statt B11-Jäger sollte es B11-Krieger geben!
Ansonsten passt das schon!
Und Orc-WLs sind imba, die ham Style!

Aber iwie ist das ganze Thema hier doch sinnlos, schließlich sind die Geschmäcker verschieden
und das ganze artet dann in "Nein das ist hässlicher..." und "omg, du hast ja gar kein Plan..." und "omfg rofl lol blablabla..." und so weiter und sofort aus!

MfG


----------



## Pitysplash (1. November 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> da macht es keinen Sinn, dass die Draenei diese Nachkommen ihrer früheren Verbündeten bekämpfen, auch wenn die Dämonenblut besessen Orks vl einige Narben verschuldet haben.



Für mich macht das sehr wohl Sinn.
Warum? Deine sogenannten "Narben" war die fast vollständige Ausrottung der Draenei.

Unpassend finde ich insbesondere:

Ork Schurken (ich hab einen und die bewegen sich einfach plump und hässlich,geschweige denn vom zuschlagen)

Zwerg Schurken (Wobei es auch Zwergenarten gibt, die in Stollen leben und sehr klein und flink sind, die würden dann schon eher passen)


----------



## Firephoenix89 (1. November 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Ich finde die einzigste Rassen/Klasse die nicht zueinander passt ist der Blutelf Schurke. Wurde laut Story nicht verbreitet, dass Sie ein Mana abhängiges Volk seien? Wieso gibt es dann Blutelf Schurken die kein Mana besitzen?



in den büchern steht aber gerade trin das die elfen ein volk sind was sich pervekt tarnen und sich snschleichen kann --->Waldläufer


----------



## Schleppel (1. November 2008)

laut story sind auch die uc schurken anders als die anderen, allgemein gibt es gibt viel mehr unterklassen und spezialiserungen als ingame^^


----------



## Warlordkang (1. November 2008)

Rhundos schrieb:


> DRAENEI DEATHKNIGHTS!!!!
> Da Draenei doch mit dem Licht verbunden sind und mit den Naaru auch Lichtwesen als "Anführer" haben.



Nur wenige Eredar sind absolut den Naaru verpflichtet, die meisten die wir kennen sind welche der Gefallenen und entweder einfach verrückt, dienen Illidan oder der Legion selbst. Tief zu fallen scheint diesem Volk also wirklich nicht fremd zu sein.



> Tauren Jäger!
> Aber hier gebe ich blizz nur einen "Anstupser" dass sie Taurenhuntern bittebitte endlich als Startwaffe einen Bogen geben mögen, da Tauren das wohl - mit den Nachtelfen - naturverbundenste Volk in der WoW ist und sie daher schon von vornherein nichts mit Gewehren und sonstigem am Hut haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaube es ging Blizzard hier eher um die Ironie von dem das Büffel jetzt Menschen mit Gewehren jagen. 



			
				Pitysplash schrieb:
			
		

> Ork Schurken (ich hab einen und die bewegen sich einfach plump und hässlich,geschweige denn vom zuschlagen)



http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/wowwiki/...d/d0/Garona.jpg

Nicht alle Orcs sind gross gewachsen und plump. Dazu sind sie überraschend agil für ihren Körperbau und nicht jeder Orc wird ein Grunzer sein, auch sie brauchen Späher, Spione und Attentäter. Selbe gielt für Zwerge.


----------



## Versace83 (1. November 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...



joa... gleiches gilt für mich bei den Orks... ich kann mir niemals vorstellen wie sich so ein riesiger, dämlicher und dicker Ork an einen Gegner anschleichen will.

Menschen und Untote sind für mich so ziemlich die einzigen Klassen, bei denen ich mir einen Schurken im eigentlichen Sinn vorstellen kann.


----------



## advanced08 (1. November 2008)

gnom schurken pwnen auch da die man übersieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (1. November 2008)

Elfen-Schurken passen aber auch. Elfen sind ja sowieso unauffällige Gestalten, die sich fast lautlos fortbewegen. Und nur weil sie möglicherweise über starke Magie verfügen (Blutelfen), bedeutet das ja nicht, das manche von ihnen es lieber auf die herkömmliche Art machen.


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Muss an der Mentalität der Gnome liegen. Espasst einfahc nicht zu ihnen, so wie sie nicht in er Form wie sie in WoW dargestellt werden zu einem guten Fantasy-Universum passen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in allen punkten absolute zustimmung

/w ReWahn: kennst du schon das neue exo thermo blast dynamit? Billig,preiswert und noch explosiver!


SeRuM schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher sowas wie Thrall,Cairne,Voll'jin oder Sylvannas.
> 
> Was Helden angeht haben wie einfach die besseren!
> Ich glaube Arthas hat die Ally aus grutem Grund verlassen ^^


jaina > all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (1. November 2008)

*Hust* Du meinst doch hoffentlich nicht die Jaina, die wirklich jedes Klischee einer ach so hübschen, starken Magierin erfüllt, oder?. Wobei, ich muss schon sagen, die Allianz hat wirklich kaum Helden, die mir gefallen.


----------



## Versace83 (1. November 2008)

naja...aber Nachtelfen sind doch eher ein sanftmütiges Völkchen... kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass sich ein naturverbundenes Volk von hinten an einen anschleicht um ihn hinterhältig zu töten.

und Gnome... naja, Gnome sind keine Rasse, das sind Pets ^^


----------



## Ahti (1. November 2008)

Also ein Horde-Held, der mir am meisten gefällt, ist Rexxar(zu Bewundern im Schergrat im ersten Aussenposten der Horde, atm kp wie der heisst).

Aber Klassen die nicht zu ihren Rassen passen: Naja wie blizzard schon festgestellt hat: Blutelfen-Krieger(zum glück gibbet die nich auch noch) 

Sonst kenn ich nur einschränkungen.. Man sollte den Schatten-Baum des Priesters bei nachtelfen rausschneiden, das passt einfach nicht..

Und hingegen euren meinungen bin ihc der Überzeugen, das Gnome eingfach geil sind und so passen und so bleiben sollen..

Aber wenn blizzard eine Neue Rasse (Goblins wie schon oben angedeutet) einführen sollte, Flamen die WAR spieler das komplette forum wieder zu...

*blubb* ihr habt ja alles nur von WAR kopiert *blubb* .. und so

P.S.: Blutelfen-Schurken können auch so bleiben, die sehn schon so aus als ob die gern von hinten kommen würden^^


----------



## FakeEpix (1. November 2008)

Myanda schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich TrollHexer?



nicht das ich wüste


----------



## Rappi (1. November 2008)

> ZITAT(Myanda @ 31.10.2008, 14:56) *
> Gibt es eigentlich TrollHexer?
> 
> 
> nicht das ich wüste



Soweit ich weiß, gibt es doch ein NPC-Lager, an denen bösartige Trolle mit Wichteln patroullieren.


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> *Hust* Du meinst doch hoffentlich nicht die Jaina, die wirklich jedes Klischee einer ach so hübschen, starken Magierin erfüllt, oder?. Wobei, ich muss schon sagen, die Allianz hat wirklich kaum Helden, die mir gefallen.


die einzige anfuehrerin der menschen mit verstand Oo
nicht so bescheuert wie dieser angeber Wyrnn der rache will.


----------



## Nebola (1. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach Zwerg, Ork und Blutelf schurke.
Zwerg und Ork sehen einfach scheiße aus ! So ne Fette Muskel/Fleisch Kugel die Blitzschnell um einen rumtanzt und absticht. ne ist klar...
Und Blutelf naja passt halt ne zu denen.

Geil wäre mal nen Tauren Schurke ^^, ne hinterhältige Kuh.
nen tauren Pala, ne Heilige Kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder Troll DRUIDE xD


----------



## Flanko (1. November 2008)

Ich finde alles ist super  warum sollen Orks keine Hexenmeister haben ? Von wo denkst du kommen denn Hexenmeister ? Genau Orks .

Gnomtanks warum nicht ? Flinke Gnome die angriffen einfach ausweichen können .

Hochelf = Pala = Hochelf = bringt Menschen Magie bei = Werden Palas 
Hochelf = böse = Blutelf = Pala der böse ist .  Logisch nee ? 

Für mich ist es aber immernoch ein Rätsel warum in den Blutelfdörfern/städten  Blutelfkrieger als Wachen stehen  (ok,ok man kann sagen das sind Palas aber Palas wirken nicht    rüstung zerreissen und Schildschlag deshalb bezweifle ich das es Palas sind )  obwohl man als Blutelf keine Krieger wählen kann und mir kommt es irgentwie komisch vor das es Schurken gibt weil die Energie benutzen und kein Mana und BLutelfen manageil sie brauchen Mana sonst bekommen sie einen entzug der sie letztendlich zum Selbstmord treibt xD .


----------



## Kayezar (1. November 2008)

AHHHHUAUAUA!
Also erstmal: Wenn ich noch einmal höre, Krieger würde nicht zu Trollen passen, dann setzt's aber was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das brutalste, blutrünstigste, spielbare Volk soll keine Krieger spielen dürfen, ja hackt's?
Dann noch Blutelfen Schurken, weil sie ja "kein Mana" haben. Mann, habt ihr denn die Geschichte nich durchgelesen. Die Magie hat den Blutelfen nicht nur magische Kraft und somit auch Abhängigkeit beschert, sondern auch Bauern und was weiß ich sind alles Süchtlinge geworden. Die Zerschlagenen z.B. sind ja mit nichten alles irgendwelche Magier, sondern einfach ganz normale Leute, die eben durch die "Strahlungen" des Sonnenbrunnens abhängig von der Magie geworden sind und jetzt halt einfach mal von den Blutelfen abgeschlachtet wurden, weil sie jetzt die Fehler, die die Blutelfenführer vor langer Zeit gemacht haben, ausbaden müssen. Jeah! *Hate Blutelfen*
Troll Hexenmeister passt aber eher nicht, da Trolle eher die alten Götter verehren. Ach und zu Trolle keine Magier: Die Magie ist inzwischen nicht mehr nur auf die Magieokratie von Dalaran beschränkt, sondern flackt inzwischen überall in der Weltgeschichte rum und alle Völker, die einen Zugang dazu finden, können es auch benutzen. Und, dass die verrückten Trolle kein Problem haben, den Elementen ihren Willen aufzuzwingen, sollte selbstverständlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Orc-Schurken dann noch. Generell kann jedes Volk ein Schurke werden, nur sind Tauren und Draenei zu heldenhaft und lächerlich gutmütig dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So zumindest ein in meinen Worten wiedergegebenes Zitat von Blizzard. Orcs sind geborene Kämpfer, das heißt nicht, dass sie plump und blöd rumstehen und "ich hau kaputtens" sagen (wie Oger), sondern, dass sie auch hinterhältige und schattenhafte Kampfstile bzw. Angriffsarten benutzen können! Was sonst ist ein Klingenmeister, als ein Zweihand-Schurke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu Orc-Hexenmeistern kann man auch nur Thrall zitieren, der sagt (indirektes Zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), dass er, um den Kampf gegen die abtrünnigen Dämoniker-Kults führen zu können, die Hilfe von Dämonologisten benötigt. Denn, sich mit der Kunst der Dämonenbeschwörung und der Kanalisierung dämonischer Kräfte, zu beschäftigen, heißt ja nicht, dass man der SKLAVE DER LEGION ist, sondern, dass man DIE LEGION VERSKLAVT! Und Thrall, da er ein mittelmäßig dufter Typ ist, weiß, dass keine Mittel zu schade sind, um sie zur Vernichtung der Feinde zu benutzen.
Was war noch, ach ja, Gnome... wie wir alle wissen, ist körperlich sichtbare Stärke nur ein geringer Teil dessen, was einem in der Welt von Warcraft Stärke verleiht. Die mentale Stärke oder die, die einem einfach im Blut steckt, wiegt umso mehr auf. Die Zwerge, da sie von den Irdenen abstammen, tragen immernoch die Stärke der Erde in sich und da ich denke, dass die Gnome mindestens Verwandte der Zwerge sind (wenn nicht sogar Nachfahren), steckt ein Teil dieser inneren Stärke, wenn sie auch äußerlich mickrig sind, in ihnen.
Der einzige Grund, dass BLUTELFEN keine Krieger sind, ist einfach der, dass sie viel zu arrogant und wie sagt man... schnöselhaft sind, als dass sie sich im Kampf die Finger dreckig machen würden.
Der Schattenbaum von Priestern ist meiner Meinung nach trügerisch. Denn mit nichten ist ein "Schattenpriester" immer auch ein Priester, der Schatten-Baum-Talentiert ist. Denn, wie ihr schon richtig seht, gibt es gar keinen gegenläufigen "Licht"-Baum, sondern nur einen "Heilig"-Baum und wer jetzt sagt, dass es unmöglich ist, den "Schatten" als etwas heiliges anzusehen, der soll mal Verlassene fragen. Und wer sagt, man könne mit dem Schatten nicht heilen... der schaut sich in Instanzen zu wenig die Zauber der Gegner an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ist der Schattenbaum eigtl. eher der Zerstörungs-Baum oder der Schmerz-Baum. Und zumindest meiner Meinung nach, kann jede Art von Religion, egal wie Licht-mäßig sie ausgerichtet ist, einen Priester dazu befähigen, Möglichkeiten zu sammeln, um den Gedanken der Gegner unendliches Leid zuzufügen.
Also ich finde eigentlich die Klassen sehr stimmig, ich finde eher, dass ein paar fehlen.
Zwerg-Schamane (Ähnlich, wie Blutelfen keine Paladine sind, sondern Blutritter, wären Zwerge auch keine richtigen Schamanen. Aber wenn DIE sich nicht mit den Kräften der Erde auskennen, naja)
Untot-Paladin (Viele Untote erinnern sich an ihr Leben vor dem Tod, wieso sollen also keine ehemaligen Paladine untot sein können und ihr Kräfte in die Dienste ihres Volkes stellen?)
Troll Druide (haha, eigentlich nur weil Trolle einfach das geilste Volk überhaupt sind und Druiden unendlich imba und es nur toll wäre, wenn es Troll Druiden gäbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Jo, eigentlich sind die Klassen, so wie sie jetzt sind, schon recht stimmig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich länger nachdenken würde, würden mir sicher noch ein paar fehlende Klassen einfallen.
Also denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Sylv (1. November 2008)

Flanko schrieb:


> sie brauchen Mana sonst bekommen sie einen entzug der sie letztendlich zum Selbstmord treibt xD .


Falsch... sie begehen keinen  Selbstmord, es passiert was schlimmeres... zu langer Entzug bedeutet, dass sich die Blutelfen in Zerschlagene verwandeln.... manasüchtige Hirnlose Wesen... zu bewundern auf der Insel von Quel'Thalas.


----------



## Blacksmurf (1. November 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> OH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 

Jo hab ich auch erst vor kurzem gesehen und das nach nem Patch dachte das ham se reingepatcht xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

SeRuM schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher sowas wie Thrall,Cairne,Voll'jin oder Sylvannas.
> 
> Was Helden angeht haben wie einfach die besseren!
> Ich glaube Arthas hat die Ally aus grutem Grund verlassen ^^



Tja, stimmt schon, was hat denn die Allianz schon? Magni, Fandral und vielleicht noch Jaina... Bolvar? Wasn das fürn versager, wenn er sein ganzes leben lang auf den knirps aufpassen muss...Tyrande ja klar, Velen und seine Lichtjungs...pff

Und sind wir doch mal ehrlich...den Gnomenboss kann man solo legen!

Horde hat dagegen Thrall, Cairne, Sylvanas, Garrosh, Rexxar, Rokaro, Nazgrel, Saurfang, Saurfang the Younger, ....


----------



## Dirahx (1. November 2008)

Rabengott schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest was so ein Nachtelf noch so alles mit seinem " 2h-Kolben" anstellen kann würdest du wieder so denken.....



OMG


----------



## dragon1 (1. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> und vielleicht noch Jaina


VIELLEICHT? -.-+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (1. November 2008)

Oh je. Schon wieder so ein Thread, in dem alle möglichen und unmöglichen Leutchen darüber (sinnlos) debattieren, wie sie WoW gerne hätten. Und wie immer gibt es 100 Leute mit 100 unterschiedlichen Meinungen. Na gut.

Erstmal eine Frage an die TE: Warum sollten Gnome keine Krieger werden können? Es muss dich nicht unbedingt immer ein 2-Meterhüne mit Schrankbreite sein. Wenn ein Gnom oder eine Gnomin (oder heißt es Gnomeuse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mit Schwert, Axt und Schild umgehen kann, warum ihm/ihr dann den Weg zum Krieger verwehren?

Ich bin übrigens einer von denen, die sich eine Gnom-Todesritterin erstellen werden.

Ansonsten: Warum sollen Blutelfen keine Paladine sein können? Vor der Geißel waren Blutelfen auf der "guten" Seite, somit ist das "paladienen" kein Problem gewesen. Sie haben schlicht und einfach das Wissen (Ausbildung, etc.) durch die Geißelinvasion nicht verlernt und geben es auch auf der "bösen" Seite an ihre Leute weiter. Ok, man hätte sie in gefallene Ritter oder so umbenennen können. Aber was soll´s.

Das einzige, was mich persönlich ...hm, stört ist vielleicht zu viel gesagt, ist, dass Tauren auf Seite der Horde stehen. Das sind doch neben den Nachtelfen die Baumschmuser schlecht hin. Die Draenei dagegen, finde ich, passen nicht so ganz zur Allianz. Da würde ich, wenn ich könnte, einen Tausch vornehmen.

...und wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, dann würde ich die Schurken-Klasse komplett aus dem Spiel nehmen (*grrrr*-*whine*-grrr*) oder zumindest ihre nervigen Kopfnüsse / Unsichtbarkeit gehörig einschränken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (1. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> VIELLEICHT? -.-+
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, Jaina ist am Ar... der Welt, die hälfte der Allis weis nichtmal das sie existiert...


----------



## Orcwarrior (1. November 2008)

Hi, hab mir ch alles durchgeleen, machen die wenigsten wenn es so lang is alles, schreibe meine Meinung einfach mal.

Zum *Schurken*: Nachtelfen, hm... ; Orcs sind ok, da gibt es auch in Büchern Assassinen, dass sie wie "arnikreuze" aussehn stimmt schon, das liegt aber daran dass im Spiel alle orcs gleich aussehn, so müssten meiner Meinung nach Krieger auch breiter sein als Hexenmeister oder Schamanen, weil sie einfach "nix übrig haben für weiche Magie"..., es gibt überall dicke dünne schlanke starke Individuen, Blizz konnte das halt nich umsetzen, vlt irgendwann einmal; Zwerge find ich eher unpassend,  Blutelfen passen, Trolle auch, Menschen sowieso, Gnome, die würd ich so und so gesammt aus dem Spiel werfen, die passen zu nix; Untote naja, Schurken würd ich eher sagen ne, bei Untote den kcih eher an Krieger keine Assasinen, dazu gehört shcon intelligenz und sowas, untote dürften da nich so viel haben ne; Draenai? haha ne



tbc


----------



## Melih (1. November 2008)

Gnom Todesritter

Untoter Paladin (achtung Ironie)

Drenei Todesritter

Weibliche Blutelfin Paladin vergelter (mit einer 2 hand waffe sieht es aus als ob sie gleich umfällt weil die waffe so schwer ist)


----------



## Ashaqun (1. November 2008)

Troll-Priester. Finde ich es sehr stylearm.


----------



## Monyesak (1. November 2008)

untote heilklassen

irgendwie widerspruch in sich ^^


----------



## Evalor (1. November 2008)

Hi,

ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen aber zum Thema Orchexer kann ich nur sagen das das perfekt passt. Denn in der Geschichte von Warcraft sind die Orchexenmeister aus den Shamanen entstanden als sich die Elemene von Ihnen abgewant haben. Wer also behauptet die passen geschichtlich nicht rein der sollte mal die Bücher lesen.^^

MfG

Evalor


----------



## t34m4n (1. November 2008)

das geht ja alles noch... aber am schlimmsten finde ich Tauren-Todesritter... ich kriegs kotzen


----------



## Sydies (1. November 2008)

> Schurke: Orc, Zwerg, Blutelf
> Druide: passt alles
> Priester: Zwerg
> Schamane: evtl. Draenei
> ...



wie du einfach keine ahnung von der wow lore hast...
thralls eltern wurden von orc-schurken getötet, sie heißen nur in der lore nicht "schurken". es gibt orcs die sich leise fortbewegen können, genau so wie zwerge und vor allem blutelfen. und nur weil ein blutelf schurke kein mana laut engine hat, heißt das nicht, das er nicht manasüchtig ist.

zwerg priester passt nicht? was haben priester und paladine gemeinsam? genau! das licht! den lichtglauben! wer hatte den glauben an das licht als erstes? die menschen! und wer sind die ältesten verbündeten der menschen? die zwerge!
der zwergenpriester passt genau so gut wie der zwergenpaladin, der unterschied ist nur, der eine steht eher vorne im kampf und der andere eher hinten um den, der vorne steht zu helfen/heilen.

schamane und draenei? welche völker lebten mal auf draenor und waren schamanen? orcs und draenei! wer hat´s also erfunden? die orcs UND DRAENEI!

krieger und gnome bzw. trolle? das ist doch einfach nur ein witz! trolle waren DAS ERSTE VOLK auf azeroth die schon kriege geführt haben, als nachtelfen noch nicht mal krabbeln konnte. trolle sind der inbegriff der krieger! bei trollen haben sogar die magier und priester einen gut durchtrainierten körper!
gnom krieger...was denkst du eigentlich was ein krieger ist? ein krieger ist eine person eines volkes die eine plattenrüstung tragen und mit waffen umgehen kann. klar ein gnom könnte niemals die rüstung eines menschenkriegers tragen, aber eine rüstung die aussieht wie die eines menschenkriegers in der größe angepasst für einen gnom, dann ist sie auch leichter, aber nicht weniger effektiev!

mal zum blutelf paladin den einige hier auch unpassend finden: blutelfen waren mal hochelfen, hochelfen waren im orden der silbernen hand...der orden der silbernen hand sind paladine. die naaru sind wesen des lichts, die blutelfen haben einen gefangen genommen und seine energie ausgesaugt. sie hatten keinen richtigen kontakt zum licht und waren keine paladine sondern BLUTRITTER! seit der naaru weg ist, hat sich lady liadrin (anführerin der blutritter) a´dal (anführer der naaru) angeschlossen und bekommen nun seine macht (das licht) um gegen die legion und die geißel zu kämpfen...also sind blutelfen wieder dem liche nahe, ohne es auszunutzen und somit sind sie paladine, zwar andere als die menschen, aber sie sind paladine!

magier passt nicht zu trollen und gnomen? hallo? wie schon einmal erwähnt sind trolle das älteste volk auf azeroth und waren auch die ersten die magie nutzten...dadurch haben sich dann die hoch und nachtelfen aus ihnen entwickelt (man beachte mal die ohren). diese haben die magie noch stärker genutzt und wurden zu neuen völkern, wobei die nachtelfen irgendwann aufgehört haben die magie zu nutzen und die hochelfen verbannt haben! magier und gnom...gnome sind auf allianzseiten wohl die intelligenteste rasse, man beachte ihre erfindungen und haben somit das meine potenzial um magie zu nutzen!

hexer und orc - bester witz überhaupt. mal die geschichte gehört, das ein orc-schamane auf die brennende legion traf, diese hat ihm versprochen, sein volk und ihn mächtiger denn je zu machen und wurde dadurch zum ersten hexenmeister, wegen seinem (der erste in wow!) packt mit den dämonen. dadurch bekamen orcs rote augen, weil sie das blut eines dämons getrunken haben um seine stärke zu erlangen und haben dann unter dem kommando der brennenden legion (DÄMONEN!) azeroth angegriffen. orcs waren die ersten hexenmeister in der warcraft geschichte!

jäger und tauren...weil? tauren aussehen wie kühe wie tiere, sollten sie nicht andere tiere töten? ist euch mal aufgefallen das es in wow tauren UND kühe gibt? tauren haben, bis auf ihr aussehen (wobei ich da nur den kopf und die hufe nennen würde) NICHTS mit den kühen aus wow zu tun. es gibt sogar im rl tiere, die andere tiere töten und fressen...nennt man "fleischfresser" und tauren töten nicht mehr tiere, als sie zum überleben brauchen. wenn man tauren mit etwas vergleichen will, dann nicht mit kühen, sondern mit indianern, wobei in wow jeder vergleich aus dem rl einfach nur krank ist, denn die welt(en) von wow sind eigenständig und haben nichts mit unser welt im rl zu tun!

edit: achja, noch zu den todesrittern...jedes volk kann zum todesritter werden, weil
1. jedes volk, jede seele, auch eine dunkle seite hat, niemand hat eine reine gute seele, nicht einmal paladine oder priester!
2. die todesritter die wir spielen werden, aus leichen gemacht werden, die in den pestländern gesammelt werden und ratet mal, wer in den pestländern kämpft? genau! horde UND allianz und somit alle völker!

edit 2: 


> ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen aber zum Thema Orchexer kann ich nur sagen das das perfekt passt. Denn in der Geschichte von Warcraft sind die Orchexenmeister aus den Shamanen entstanden als sich die Elemene von Ihnen abgewant haben. Wer also behauptet die passen geschichtlich nicht rein der sollte mal die Bücher lesen.^^


falsch! wenn lesen und klugscheißen, dann bitte richtig!
die elemente haben sich von den orcs abgewant, nachdem sie mit den dämonen einen packt geschlossen haben. der einzige schamane der weiterhin mit den elementen zu tun hatte, war draek´tar, denn der frostwolf clan hat nicht mit den dämonen packtiert und wurde auf azeroth nach alterac verdammt, wo es für orcs eigentlich zu kalt ist, aber die frostwölfe konnten sich anpassen, daher auch ihr name!
draek´tar hat übrigens thrall den weg des schamanen gelehrt und thrall hat den weg der schamanen erst wieder unter die orcs gebracht, vor thrall gab es nur draek´tar als schamanen.


----------



## Nehar (1. November 2008)

Evalor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle Beiträge durchgelesen aber zum Thema Orchexer kann ich nur sagen das das perfekt passt. Denn in der Geschichte von Warcraft sind die Orchexenmeister aus den Shamanen entstanden als sich die Elemene von Ihnen abgewant haben. Wer also behauptet die passen geschichtlich nicht rein der sollte mal die Bücher lesen.^^
> 
> ...




Zum geschätzten 200000. Mal: Thrall hat die Hexerei vertrieben und durch den Schamanismus ersetzt. Gul'Dan war ein "böser Orc". Er hat die doch verflucht und so blutrünstig gemacht unso. 

Warlocks passen imho zu so ziemlich jeder klasse ausser Orcs, s. oben. Besonders gut finde ich zu UD's, Bl11's und Menschen weil man hier am einfachsten einfach diese sadistische, böse, zerfressene Seele darstellen kann^^

Was garnicht passt: Zwerg Schurke Female! Aber nicht aus lore gründen oder so, ich find einfach das sieht hart kacke aus.

Aus lore Gründen.... mh. Kenn mich nicht so gut aus, deswegen muss ich hier wieder auf Orc Hexer tippen.


----------



## Sydies (1. November 2008)

> Aus lore Gründen.... mh. Kenn mich nicht so gut aus, deswegen muss ich hier wieder auf Orc Hexer tippen.





> Zum geschätzten 200000. Mal: Thrall hat die Hexerei vertrieben und durch den Schamanismus ersetzt. Gul'Dan war ein "böser Orc". Er hat die doch verflucht und so blutrünstig gemacht unso.



er hat die hexerrei nicht vertrieben, er hat alle hexer bis auf einen kleinen kreis eigenhändig getötet und dieser kleine kreis sitzt vor dem ragefire in orgrimmar, er soll klein gehalten werden, damit thrall sie zu jedem zeitpunkt unter kontrolle hat. wenn es natürlich auf einem server viele orc-hexer gibt, dann liegt das nur an den spielern, denn laut lore gibt es zwar noch orc-hexer in orgrimmar, aber nur wenige und die hat thrall unter kontrolle.
laut lore sind blutelfen auch fast ausgestorben, aber guckt euch mal die server an. das sind spieler-sachen, nicht lore-sachen.


----------



## birdra (1. November 2008)

gnom krieger sind so ziemlich das geilste, was es in wow gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (mit rosa zöpfen!)


----------



## luXz (1. November 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...



Sehen aber sehr geil aus finde ich.


----------



## Kayezar (1. November 2008)

> Und zu Orc-Hexenmeistern kann man auch nur Thrall zitieren, der sagt (indirektes Zitat wink.gif), dass er, um den Kampf gegen die abtrünnigen Dämoniker-Kults führen zu können, die Hilfe von Dämonologisten benötigt. Denn, sich mit der Kunst der Dämonenbeschwörung und der Kanalisierung dämonischer Kräfte, zu beschäftigen, heißt ja nicht, dass man der SKLAVE DER LEGION ist, sondern, dass man DIE LEGION VERSKLAVT! Und Thrall, da er ein mittelmäßig dufter Typ ist, weiß, dass keine Mittel zu schade sind, um sie zur Vernichtung der Feinde zu benutzen.



Ich zitiere mich zum Thema Orc Hexenmeister mal selber, weil's ja klar war, dass niemand meinen langen Beitrag liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vorige Seite)

@ LuXz 





> Deine Rechtschreibung und Ausdrucksweise sind abartig


 ist leider korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rechtschreibung (singular) und Ausdrucksweise (singular, aber zusammen mit Rechtschreibung zwei Dinge, also plural, also =>) SIND abartig, vollkommen korrekt. Nur mal so.


----------



## Kazezephyr (1. November 2008)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Blutelfen und Schurken passen überhaupt nicht



Da hast du vollkommen recht.
Vote 4 BlutelfKrieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serthil (1. November 2008)

@TE: 

Du hast genau das zum Ausdruck gebracht, was mich seit langem an WoW stört. 

Ner'Zhul war vl der erste Hexenmeister, jedoch hat die "gute" Horde ihn und den Schattenrat vertoßen, weil se net alle als rote Höllenorks enden wollten^^

Blutelf Paladine sind ein 2schneidiges Schwert. Einerseits ist es grenzgenial, dass die ja M'uru gefangen hatten und seine Macht angezapft haben. Sehr geil gemacht, um Längen besser als der interstellare Zwischenfall mit den Draenei...Star Trek inc...
Da aber der gute M'uru jetz ja widerum besessen is, hmm, wo kriegen die ihre Macht her? Von den Naaru? lol? Achja stimmt, USA verkauft ja auch waffen an Al Quaida....ja...wieder mal ne versteckte anspielung entdeckt...juhu...

Gnome, sin ein Lückenfüller und dazu da, Frauen und weiblichere Männer für WoW zu begeistern. Klar sin se süß, sogar wenn se in nen Ghul verwandelt sind (<3 die Apotheker bei Putress), aba finds net wirklich gut, dass die tanken un so schrott...whatever...

Draenei ham son schamanistisches Erbe ja...die Umsetzung dieses Erbes....uaaa da würd sich Doomhammer im Grab umdrehn >.>

mfgay :>


----------



## Sydies (1. November 2008)

wie ich sehe, hat kein nachposter meinen post gelesen. gz zum unsinn schreiben!

was hat doomhammer mit schamanen und draenei zu tun?


----------



## Rappi (1. November 2008)

Sydies, ich habe deinen Post gelesen, aber was soll man dazu noch groß sagen?


----------



## Nightwraith (1. November 2008)

Gnomkrieger gehen gar nicht..
den traut man einfach nicht zu was auszuhalten...
ansonsten lässt sich alles halbwegs mit der Welt verereinbaren, 
Blizz muss ja auch aufs Balancing schauen und nicht nur auf die Geschichte.


----------



## Toxpack (1. November 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach dürften Gnome nur aus Casterklassen bestehen. evtl. rogues.


----------



## Sydies (1. November 2008)

> wie ich sehe, hat kein *nachposter *meinen post gelesen. gz zum *unsinn schreiben*!





> Sydies, ich habe deinen Post gelesen, aber was soll man dazu noch groß sagen?



du bist in dem sinne auch kein nachposter der unsinn schreibt oder?


----------



## Sûmy (1. November 2008)

Alien123 schrieb:


> Ich finde die einzigste Rassen/Klasse



Es gibt kein einzigSTe  es heißt einZige 

Einzig ist einzigartig und kann nicht gesteigert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sorry musste aber sein


----------



## Otama (1. November 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...



ich finde genauso wenig passen orc schurken so breite typen passen einfach nich als schurke^^


----------



## Dextra17 (1. November 2008)

Ich finde, dass Zwergen Priester nicht passen!!! Aus einem ziemlich einleuchtenden Grund wie ich finde: Wenn die Zwerge ihrem Hobby, dem Saufgelage, nachgehen, dann kommt es bestimmt des öfteren vor, dass sie irgendwo in der Ecke rumliegen, auf dem dreckigen Boden, und ihre weißen Roben einsauen!!! Wie sieht das denn aus??? Wer will schon mit einem dreckigen und stickenden Priester das Böse bekämpfen??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinterhältiger (1. November 2008)

zwergen schurke raus^^ xD


----------



## DartGriffin (1. November 2008)

-Schurke und Nachtelfen bzw. Blutelfen
Dieb und Kriminelle passen nicht zu den Elfen.


----------



## Pfropfen (1. November 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> -OrcHexer.
> Storytechnisches Chaos, weil Thrall dem Hexentum dank Schamanismus ein Ende gesetzt hat. Normalerweise dürften nur gegnerische Orcs rumhexen. Optisch sehn Roben bei Orcs auch widerlich aus.



Orcs hatten die ersten Hexenmeister, auf einem RP-Server sollten sie dann nur nicht äusserlich wie Hexer aussehen, da die Hexer seit Thrall die Horde anführt verachtet werden.



Belphega schrieb:


> -DraeneiSchamane.
> Aliens mit Bling-Bling-Totems passen nicht ins Naturschema der Schamanen.
> Schamanen bei der Allianz sind sowiso fragwürdig. Am ehesten würden die Nachtelfen dazupassen.



Die Draenei sind ein sehr naturverbundenes Volk und lebten, bis zur Verderbung (?) der Orcs durch die Dämonen, in Frieden mit diesen auf Draenor (Für die Dummen: Scherbenwelt)



Belphega schrieb:


> -Blutelf-Paladine
> Passt optisch gut, ansonsten nicht.
> Mittlerweile unersätzliche Klasse - aber das als einzigen Grund zu wählen, Paladine zur Horde zu packen find ich schlecht.



Die Hoch-/Blutelfen waren bis vor kurz vor "Spielbeginn von WoW", also bis WC3 oder länger, Teil der Allianz und ich vermute, dass die heutigen Paladine nur die Reste der damaligen sind. 
Ich bin auhc der Meinung, dass es sicher heute nicht mehr möglich ist, da: 
1. Der Orden der silbernen Hand nicht mehr existiert
2. Die Blutelfen zu machtgierig geworden sind um das Licht zu kontrollieren.



Belphega schrieb:


> -GnomKrieger
> Sehn einfach unpassend aus.
> Hat natürlich was, ein Staubhäufchen tanken zu sehn - aber optisch find ichs blöd.



Hmmm warum nicht?
Ich finde die ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Storytechnisch fällt mir nichts ein, was dagegen sprechen könnte.


Was meiner Meinung nicht passt sind:
Nachtelfe - Schurke
Ein friedliches, naturverbundenes Volk, da passt das einfach nicht.


Naja und aus optischen Gründen passen meiner Meinung nach viel zu viele Klasse-Rasse Kombinationen um sie alle aufzuzählen.


Grüße
der Pfropfen


----------



## Nagostyrian (1. November 2008)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Hmmm warum nicht?
> Ich finde die ganz witzig
> 
> 
> ...




Storytechnisch fällt dir nichts ein, da Gnome keine Rolle in der Story haben. Soweit ich weiß, kamen sie nie in WC vor...
Und Schurke, Krieger, Magier und Hexer passt nich zum Gnom, da Gnome nich existieren dürften.


----------



## Sydies (1. November 2008)

> Nachtelfe - Schurke
> Ein friedliches, naturverbundenes Volk, da passt das einfach nicht.



zitat wc3: die fällen unsere bäume, tötet sie! 



> -Schurke und Nachtelfen bzw. Blutelfen
> Dieb und Kriminelle passen nicht zu den Elfen.



schurken müssen nicht immer diebe bzw. kriminelle sein, die klasse heißt nur so, damit man nicht für jedes volk einen eigenen namen für eine klasse macht, die alle das gleiche können.
bei blut und nachtelfen sind schurken eher als späher / waldläufer gedacht. klaro?


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Naja, Jaina ist am Ar... der Welt, die hälfte der Allis weis nichtmal das sie existiert...


ist ja egal sie kann sich ueberall hinporten,im gegensatz zu anderen auch in hordestaedte


----------



## hellpoet (2. November 2008)

belphega.
Ich kann dir recht geben mit orc hexenmeistern.
Es macht schon sinn das orcs eig. nur auf der seite der "gegner" hexen dürften.
Wie auch immer, war es doch immer so das blizz irgn welche herleiten für die klasse bei der und der rasse bzw fraktion findet...
letzteres war auch beim dk zu sehen, zu den schamenen und paladinen ist zu sagen, dass es an sich garnicht mal so abwegig ist das diese an den cthulhu 
ähnelden aliens ;-) schamanen sein könnten, da diese ein sehr altes und naturverbundenes volk sind, dennoch glaube ich das hier einfach nur versucht wurden ist beide fraktionen beide klassen nicht mehr vor zu enthalten


----------



## Arkoras (2. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist ja egal sie kann sich ueberall hinporten,im gegensatz zu anderen auch in hordestaedte



Wenn sie sich in Hordestädte porten würde, würde das so aussehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hkJX1mspSU

Ausserdem kann sie sich gar nicht porten, sondern nur den Tank aus Theramore raus...


----------



## Gradius@PTR (2. November 2008)

Um die Klassen in Warhammer passend zu machen, bräuchte WoW ein Klassensystem wie in WAR. 

dann z.b.
Ork: Berserker, Schamane Jäger usw...
Troll: Hexendoktor, Kopfgeldjäger usw...

Dann würde es auch Das Paladinproblem nicht geben, Zwerge und Menschen hätten halt leicht unterschiedliche Paladine und Blutelfen hätten blutritter.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (2. November 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> OH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab bis jetz einen einzigen gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (2. November 2008)

- Blutelf Schurken. 
- ZWerg Schurken
- Gnome in allen möglichen Variationen.
- Troll Priester


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich in Hordestädte porten würde, würde das so aussehen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hkJX1mspSU
> 
> Ausserdem kann sie sich gar nicht porten, sondern nur den Tank aus Theramore raus...


aha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
stimmt NICHT,sie hat sich oefters mal mal eben zu thrall geportet oder in der allianz uc q reihe portet sie alle erst og dann uc


----------



## krutoi (2. November 2008)

Elishebat schrieb:


> Zwergen-Schurken! Zwerge sind für mich alles anderes als heimlich, still, leise und verschlagen...



naja dazu ub sie leise sein können kann ich nichts sagen, aber man richt sie wahrscheinlich 10km gegen den wind ^^


----------



## Mr.Igi (2. November 2008)

Zwerg Schurke
Draenei Magier ich finde die sind eher so grobe Viecher da passen mages find ich nicht... Besonders nich zu männlichen Draeneis
Gnom Krieger Allein wegen der Größe eher unlogisch


----------



## Arkoras (2. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie portet sich NIE zu Thrall, da wurde sie hingekitet. Und nach OG macht sie ein Portal von Stormwind aus, wenn sie auf die Idee kommen sollte, sie da hinzuporten, würde sich in 1-2 min verrecken


----------



## x.Ne0n (2. November 2008)

Gnom Todesritter.

Ich mein, Hallo?
"Uuuhh ein Gnom Todesritter, ich krieg Angst!"
Is wie ein Gnom Krieger, der nen riesen Boss tankt.Irgendwie passt das riein optisch nicht (Genau wie Draenei DKs)

Also da hätten die Entwickler sich echt was einfallen lassen können als sie die entwickelt haben.


----------



## Sydies (2. November 2008)

> Sie portet sich NIE zu Thrall, da wurde sie hingekitet. Und nach OG macht sie ein Portal von Stormwind aus, wenn sie auf die Idee kommen sollte, sie da hinzuporten, würde sich in 1-2 min verrecken



du bist so ne witzfigur, wie du einfach keine ahnung von der story hast und klugscheißen willst ist ja mehr als lustig.
jaina und thrall haben horde und allianz den waffenstillstand zu verdanken. thrall ist jaina sehr verbunden, denn sie erinnert ihn an das menschen-mädchen, das in seiner sklavenzeit für ihn wie eine schwester war. jaina würde in orgrimmar story-technisch gar nichts passieren, denn thrall würde nicht zulassen das ihr irgendwer ein haar krümmt.

du redest von der engine und nicht von der story, geh was über die lore lesen und komm dann wieder du held! engine =/= lore


----------



## Thoor (2. November 2008)

Nix gegen Gnomkrieger das passt perfekt, sie sind klein wissen sich aber zu wehren. Ausserdem wenns nach "Statur" gehen würde dürftes es keine Female Human, Nightelf und dwarf Warries geben....

Also

GNOMINAS AN DIE MACHT


----------



## Thoor (2. November 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> zu 1.
> er meint das sie verbannt wurden von thrall,also nicht herumhexen duerfen
> zu 2
> aber nicht jede kann so ne schwere plattenruestung tragen
> ...


Warum kann nicht jede Klasse ne schwere Plattenrüstung tragen? Nachtelfen, Blutelfen und all das andere Geschmäus sieht auch schwächlich aus....Ausserdem kann jeder in den Fitnessraum trainieren gehen
mademyday.....

FU Doppelpost...


----------



## Geige (2. November 2008)

Ork-Hexenmeister


----------



## BleaKill (2. November 2008)

Story mal aussen vor, finde ich auch Stoffi-Orcs bescheuert ^^


----------



## evalux (2. November 2008)

Warum gibt es keine Nachtelf-Paladine ? Keine Nachtelf-Schamanen ?

Warum keine Menschen-Jäger ?

Warum können Trolle Magier, aber nicht Hexenmeister sein ? Warum Orcs Hexenmeister, aber nich Magier ?

Warum Zwerge nicht Hexenmeister, Gnome aber ?

Und welche Klassen hätte der Goblin, wenn er im Spiel wäre ? Krieger is klar, aber sonst ?


----------



## Omas Zwerg (2. November 2008)

Ich finde Orc Schurke passt nicht.
Orcs sind viel zu groß und brutal auf ihrer weiße, und  das finde ich passt nicht zum schurken, die eher unauffällig, leise und gerissen sind.


----------



## Pfropfen (2. November 2008)

raptorpet schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß gibt es doch Troll-Hexer. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es im Hinterland (?) ein Camp, wo Trolle mit Wichteln wohnen. Demzufolge sind es dann ja Hexer. Als spielbare Klasse gibt es Troll Hexer aber nicht. Wahrscheinlich hat laut Story nur ein bestimmter Troll-Stam mit Dämonen paktiert.



/sign
Mir fällt da grade noch *HEX*lord Malacras ein


----------



## Daywa (2. November 2008)

Die einzigen Kombis die meiner Meinung nacht nicht passen:

- Undead Priest
- Orc Rouge
- Troll Warrior

Grüße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (2. November 2008)

orc hexer/schurken, maennliche menschen die eine zauberklasse sind (sieht sehr eklig aus, wenn ein menschpriester oberarme hat, wie andere leute oberschenkel und dann keine kraft drin steckt)
trollschurken find ich auch nich so prall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. November 2008)

Daywa schrieb:


> Die einzigen Kombis die meiner Meinung nacht nicht passen:
> 
> - Undead Priest
> - Orc Rouge
> ...


Streicht euch mal den Troll Warri aus dem Gedächtnis... das passt perfekt, Trolle sind brutal, blutdurstig und gemein, ausserdem wie schon mehrfrach erwähnt sind Trolle die 1. Krieger die es in der Geschichte von Azeroth gab...


----------



## Kelgorath (2. November 2008)

ich finde ork hexer sind noch ok, wenn man sich die anfangsquests durchliest erkennt man auch den angesprochenen konflikt zwischen den anderen orks und den hexern...

gnom krieger einfach nicht in ordnung aber die brauchen halt noch ne klasse warscheinlich sonst wärs bei gnomen etw wenig.

blutelfpala geht noch ist aber schon seltsam

draenei sind zwar mit den orks auf der scherbenwelt gewesen aber sie hatten laut dem wow-buch nie mehr kontakt als handel und dann krieg-als die ganze ork-brennende legion geschichte anfing. folglich ist fraglich wie sie das schamanentum erlernt haben.

des weiteren sind todesritter für jede klasse ehrlich gesagt ziemlich komisch und zwar nich lustig komisch sondern seltsam komisch ich mein komm tauren und gnomen dk sehn einfach beschissen aus ich hätte mensch und ud gemacht und sonst keinen. das ist einfach am coolsten und von der wow-story auch am sinnvollsten

mfg


----------



## Daylan (2. November 2008)

Hexenfluch schrieb:


> das aller schlimmste ist das alle Rassen DK werden dürfen
> 
> Nachtelf und Taure passt garnicht weil die doch mehr für frieden sind und dan können die Dk werden
> 
> ...



Jede Klasse kann in Verführung geleitet werden, liegt in der Natur der "menschlichen Lebewesen" den leichtesten und schnellsten Weg zur Macht zu finden, siehe Illidan bei den Nachtelfen oder die Runetotems bei den Tauren.

Ausserdem können sich´s Todesritter nicht aussuchen welche zu werden, sie werden ausgesucht =)

Lg Daylan


----------



## TheOlimar (2. November 2008)

Belphega schrieb:


> "GnomKrieger
> Sehn einfach unpassend aus.
> Hat natürlich was, ein Staubhäufchen tanken zu sehn - aber optisch find ichs blöd.
> "



hmm jo Blizzard sollte den Gnom Krieger die Volksfähigkeit "Fruchtzwerg" geben

Fruchtzwerg  5 Min. Abklingzeit
Sofort

Ihr esst einen Fruchtzwerg und macht euch für 5 Min so groß wie ein 
Tapferer Held der den Bossen als ernsthafter Feind dasteht.

aber sorry jetzt im ernst was soll der gnom bei den bossen für eine Bedrohung aufbaun? der boss lacht sich doch schlapp. Würde zu gerne nen Gnomtank in gruul sehen wenn der boss 20 Wachsen oben hat. Da ist das egal wieviel dmg der gute Gruul extra auf den gnom macht da er

1.) zu klein ist um ihn überhaupt zu treffen
oder
2.) Gruul stirbt vor lauter Demütigung, da er sich zu dumm vorkommt, wenn er sich mit einen 10 cm großen gnom fetzt.


Grüße Oli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sydies (2. November 2008)

ihr kennt aber den unterschied zwischen RASSE und KLASSE oder? grade in den letzten posts siehts nicht so aus.


----------



## Galadith (2. November 2008)

Was mal gar nicht passt, sind Untote Priester die *HEILIG* geskillt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## giraffe (2. November 2008)

jo dem stimme ich zu untote prister sind nur logisch wenn si auf schaten geskillt sind aber sonst net


----------



## abszu (2. November 2008)

TheOlimar schrieb:


> aber sorry jetzt im ernst was soll der gnom bei den bossen für eine Bedrohung aufbaun? der boss lacht sich doch schlapp. Würde zu gerne nen Gnomtank in gruul sehen wenn der boss 20 Wachsen oben hat. Da ist das egal wieviel dmg der gute Gruul extra auf den gnom macht da er
> 
> 1.) zu klein ist um ihn überhaupt zu treffen
> oder
> 2.) Gruul stirbt vor lauter Demütigung, da er sich zu dumm vorkommt, wenn er sich mit einen 10 cm großen gnom fetzt.



Auch für dich nochmal die Frage: Wieso soll es z.B. für Gruul einen Unterschied machen, ob ein Krieger ihm bis zur Mitte oder bis zum Rand seines großen Zehs reicht? Größe ist immer eine Frage der Perspektive - und aus der Perspektive eines Gruul oder Archimonde sind Tauren und Gnome gleich unbedeutend winzig! 


Aber was solls... ich glaube, die meisten, die über Gnome lästern, haben noch ganz andere Probleme, von denen sich leider nicht alle damit kompensieren lassen, wenigstens in einem Spiel mal gross und muskulös zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (2. November 2008)

Die Sache mit den Orchexern:

Es ist ja so, Thrall duldet die Orchexer in seiner Stadt bzw. seinen Gebieten damit er sie besser unter Kontrolle hat.
Im Grunde kann man sagen das jeder Orchexer entweder ein Feind der Horde oder ein Spion Thralls ist.
Hier hätten eigenständige Quests noch gut getan oder eine eigene Fraktion wie z.b. die Brennende Klinge die ähnlich funzt wie Rabenholdt bei den Schurken.
Oder eine Entscheidungsquest wie z.b. bei den Zentauren in Desolace oder Aldor/Seher.
So hätte man dann für sich selbst und vielleicht auch sichtbar durch spezielle Items fürandere darstellen können welcher Seite der Hexer man angehört.

Die Sache mit den Trollhexern:

Trollhexer sind keine Hexer im Sinne wie sie z.b. Orchexer sind.
Trollhexer sind eigentlich "nur" Trolle die vorher Schamanen oder Hexendoctoren waren und dann ihre Macht und ihr können weiter ausgebaut haben.
Sie sind also eigentlich eine Mischung aus den beiden Klassen die dann noch etwas verbessert wurde.
Sie bedienen sich verschiener Zauber und Möglichkeiten um ihre Gegner zu kontrollieren, Voodoo Puppen, Hypnose oder das bekannte Hex/Crittern.
Trollhexer stehen nicht zwangsläufig mit Demönen in Kontakt, eher mit den Schutzgöttern der Trolle.
Dennoch gibt es natürlich welche die auch mit Dämonen und anderen bösartigen Mädchen zusammenarbeiten z.b. die Atal´ai in den Sümpfen des Elends.

Die Sache mit den Blutelfenpaladinen:

Unpassend finde ich sie eigentlich nicht, es wurde ja schon gesagt das die Blutelfen damals mehr oder weniger freiwillig mit den Menschen usw. zusammengearbeitet haben.
Dort könnten sie sich das abgeguckt haben und es dann für ihre Zwecke umgearbeitet haben.
Persönlich hätte ich es aber besser gefunden wenn die Zauberbrecher die neue Klasse der Blutelfen geworden wären, Zauberbrecher sind z.b. die Wachen die vor dem Boss in SM stehen,zumindest waren sie zu Warcraft 3 Zeiten noch Zauberbrecher.
Selbst imun gegen jegliche feindliche Zauber konnten sie Zauber unterbrechen und auch Zauber stehen und für sich selber nutzen, ebenso waren sie gut gepanzert und konnten ordentlich zuschlagen mit ihrer Doppelklinge.
Hätte mir echt besser gefallen wenn sie diese Klasse eingebaut hätten.


----------

